# Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)



## Mazi (13. April 2010)

Hab schon öfters gehört das kartoffel am Haar gut Funktioniert......;+
Was ist eure Meinung???


----------



## Lenzibald (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Servus.
 Jop funzt ganz gut ich hab sie immer Roh genommen. Am besten sind Saatkartoffeln die haben Boiliegröße. Gibts auf Bauernmärkten und im Lagerhaus.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## antonio (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

gekocht geht auch nur nicht zu lange kochen.
ein zwei knoblauchzehen mit ins wasser geben bei ner großen menge kartoffeln entsprechend mehr funzt auch.

antonio


----------



## Hook23 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Hallo!
Frage:
Würdet ihr rohe Kartoffeln essen?
Nein?
Warum?


----------



## Mazi (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Hook23 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Frage:
> Würdet ihr rohe Kartoffeln essen?
> Nein?
> Warum?


 
Karpfen essen alles (fast)...


----------



## antonio (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Hook23 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Frage:
> Würdet ihr rohe Kartoffeln essen?
> Nein?
> Warum?



bin ich ein karpfen?#h

antonio


----------



## Mazi (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



antonio schrieb:


> bin ich ein karpfen?#h
> 
> antonio


 
du musst es e nicht esssen....


----------



## Knigge007 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Man man wieso gebt Ihr den Fischen rohe Kartoffeln...das kanns ech tnicht sein.....

Ihr wisst schon das die dem Karpfen oder anderen Fischen die das fressen wie ein STEIN "im Magen" liegen ????

Und vorallem haben rohe Kartoffeln Giftstoffe...... an den grünen Stellen sind am meisten Giftstoffe, genausoviele sind auch in der kompletten Kartoffel wenn se schon anfängt zu treiben.....sollte eigentlich nichts machen, aber kann tierische Magenschmerzen bereiten !!!

Hatte deswegen nen Mega Streit mit nem Kumpel weil er rohe Kartoffeln zum anfüttern genommen hat.


Und bitte hört auf ich muss es nicht essen, genau wegen solchen Leuten haben wir die vielen Verbote, überlegt doch mal n bisschen !

Und mal ganz davon abgesehen das Kartoffeln stopfen wie Harry, und wir haben Frühling Wasser is Arsch kalt und die Fische fressen noch richtig, schon deshalb würd ich aktuell überhaupt keine Kartoffeln anfüttern !


----------



## Hook23 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Hallo Knigge!

Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Rohe Kartoffel enthalten Giftstoffe!
Lakritze sollte genauso wenig verwendet werden die Schleimlösende Stoffe enthält und den Carps schaden.


----------



## Kretzer83 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon das die dem Karpfen oder anderen Fischen die das fressen wie ein STEIN im Magen liegen ????


ne, woher erfährt man sowas? 

Ich mein das Verdauungssystem eines Karpfen ist ja auch nicht 1:1 auf das des Menschen übertragbar. Der frisst Zeugs da würde unsereins vieleicht flachliegen.. 

Also ich denke dass dei gekochenten dem Karpfen besser schmecken und auch bekömmliocher sind. Ob er "Bauchweh" bekommt sei mal dahingestellt.

mfg Kretzer


----------



## antonio (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

in den wenigsten fällen, wenn überhaupt wird der karpfen die kartoffel als hakenköder fressen.

antonio


----------



## Lenzibald (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Servus. Also einge hier sind echt wichtig kommt mir vor. Glaubt vieleicht einer das der Karpfen eine Küche hat und sein Fressen vorher kocht ? Die Boilies liegen denen genau so im Magen wie ne Kartoffel. Ein Tier mit Menschen zu vergleichen ist das blödeste das ich jemals gehört habe. 
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## teilzeitgott (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

wenn du die olle knolle zu sehr kochst, fliegt sie dir vom haar.
koch sie einfach nur an, so das sie aussen gekocht aber innen roh ist, als stopper das sie dir nicht vom haar rutscht würde ich einen zahnstocher benutzen ( also keinen ganzen )


----------



## Knigge007 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Also einge hier sind echt wichtig kommt mir vor. Glaubt vieleicht einer das der Karpfen eine Küche hat und sein Fressen vorher kocht ? Die Boilies liegen denen genau so im Magen wie ne Kartoffel. Ein Tier mit Menschen zu vergleichen ist das blödeste das ich jemals gehört habe.
> MfG
> Lenzi





Jo genau...so siehts aus.....wenn du meinst, ich habe nur erst n Artikel über rohe Kartoffeln im Zusammenhang mit Karpfen gelesen....such diesen jetzt schon 10min find n aber nich mehr.....

Und nen Boilie mit ner rohen Kartoffel zu vergleichen is ja wohl auch n Witz bzw das blödste was ich jemals gehört habe !

Außerdem hat niemand gesagt man soll die Kartoffel kochen bis se zerfällt, wenn se richtig gekocht ist(1-2min kürzer als sonst), ist se nirgends mehr roh und ich bin mir Tot sicher die hält am Haar, man sollt dann halt auch festkochende Kartoffeln nehmen und keine mehligen wo man Pürreeeeeeeee drauß macht !


----------



## Hook23 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Hallo Lenzi!

Wusste noch gar nicht das Carps einen Magen haben.


----------



## Lenzibald (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Servus. Wir haben vor der Boiliezeit sehr viel mit Kartoffeln gefischt und die Karpfen sind nicht daran gestorben. Ich habe schon genug Karpfen gefangen da hat man die Boilies gespürt die sie gefressen haben. Also liegen die den Fischen auch im Magen. Einige werden nie begreifen was sie mit den Boilies anrichten die Karpfen werden fett und faul mit dem Mist. Aber egal wichtig ist ja heute nur mehr wer den Schwersten fängt.
Pardon Verdauungstrakt.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Laserbeak (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Am besten finde ich die Aussage, dass rohe Kartoffeln Giftstoffe enthalten. So einen Blödsinn habe ich hier lange nicht gelesen. Die grünen Stellen an den Kartoffeln enthalten Solanin, ein Alkaloid welches in größeren Mengen schädlich sein kann. Aber wir reden hier vom menschlichen Metabolismus. Wie das beim Karpfen ist, wage ich nicht zu beurteilen.
Aber würde der Karpfen einen Köder nehmen, der ihm nicht schmeckt?
Wohl kaum, sonst wären nicht so viele Geschmacksrichtungen bei den Boilies am Markt. Ich finde man sollte hier nicht so kritiklos posten, sondern zuerst überlegen.
Macht doch einfach eine Umfrage, wer hier die Kartoffeln kocht und wer nicht.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Genau. Rohe Kartoffeln sind so extremst giftig, dass es dafür kaum Rezepte gibt:
http://www.chefkoch.de/rs/s0/rohe+kartoffeln/Rezepte.html
Ich hab als Kind jahrelang mit rohen Kartoffeln gefischt und weiter?
Aber Hundefutter, Maggi, Tabasco, "Groundbaits", Pellets, Dips und den ganzen Schrott zusammenmischen, kiloweise ins Gewässer kippen und alle möglichen Friedfische damit mästen ist in Ordnung?! Sorry, aber die heuchlerische Doppelmoral einiger User hier im Forum find ich zum ko***en.


----------



## Knigge007 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Hook23 schrieb:


> Wusste noch gar nicht das Carps einen Magen haben.



Jo das wird ja wohl jeder wissen.....



MAcht was Ihr wollt, ich weiß das dem so ist, ich habe auch gesagt wahrscheinlich machts den Fischen nichts außer se fressen 1-2 Kilo, vorallem sind rohe Kartoffeln um einiges unattraktiver als gekochte....selbe Spielchen wie beim Mais und Co......aber jedem das seine.

christian ja ich weiß das man rohe essen kann und es auch Rezepte gibt, ich habe nen Kollegen der frisst sehr oft rohe aber er hats selber gesagt er musste sich erstmal einige Wochen lang daran gewöhnen bis er das richtig vertragen hat.


Ich habs einmal probiert, und hatte danach übelste Probleme mit meinem Ranzen, aber is ja egal ein Fisch is ja kein Mensch, also kann man denen alles geben.......


Ich bin durch mit dem Thema hier, hat eh kein Sinn, traurig das jedesmal wenns um Partikel kochen nicht kochen egeht gleich angefangen wird zu streiten und keiner nachgibt....*deshalb werd ich bei Partikel Threads ab sofort mein Maul halten, und jeden machen lassen....füttert Ihr euer ungekochtes Zeugs, ich koch jeden Partikel und jut ist !
*


----------



## Hook23 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Nur mal schnell ein Rezept angeklickt:
http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/91931035993005/Rohe-Katoffelsuppe.html
Kartoffeln schälen, waschen, auf dem Reibeisen reiben und unter rühren in die kochende Suppe geben. 30-45 Minuten kochen.


----------



## Hook23 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Jo das wird ja wohl jeder wissen.....


Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Soll ich jetzt im Vergleich dazu alle Rezepte hier posten in denen die Kartoffeln nicht gekocht werden?

@Knigge007
Hör auf zu jammern weil Deine Aussagen hier widerlegt werden. 


> Ich habs einmal probiert, und hatte danach übelste Probleme mit meinem Ranzen, aber is ja egal ein Fisch is ja kein Mensch, also kann man denen alles geben.......


Wie jetzt? Jetzt auf einmal hast Du es schon selbst probiert? Und das obwohl Du weißt das rohe Kartoffeln giftig sind? Mutig, Mutig..
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ..


----------



## olli82 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

@knigge Du hast einen Kollegen der frisst rohe Kartoffeln, musste sich aber erst Wochen daran gewöhnen? Und selbst hast du es auch schon probiert? Also ich lieg hier echt schon unterm Tisch vor lachen.


----------



## Hook23 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



christian36 schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt im Vergleich dazu alle Rezepte hier posten in denen die Kartoffeln nicht gekocht werden?
> 
> Ich bitte darum, hab mir die arbeit gemacht und die ersten 20 durchgelesen kein einziges dabei wo die Kartoffel nicht gekocht werden.


----------



## antonio (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

rohe kartoffeln enthalten solanin, das ist richtig.
aber die konzentration ist so gering,daß man ne ganze menge essen muß um sich ne vergiftung zu holen.
warum kartoffeln üblicherweise nicht roh gegessen werden hat nen einfachen grund,zubereitet egal wie schmeckts besser.und für die dritten ists nicht so hart.

antonio


----------



## Hook23 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

* ich koch jeden Partikel und jut ist !*

*Ist auch in Ordnung so jede Partikel gehören zuvor gekocht.*
*Auch Benson musste wegen ungekochter Nüße dran glauben.*

Habe an der anderen Strippe einen Teichwirten und Boilieproduzenten der meint:
Alle die bei mir mit rohen Kartoffeln antanzen fliegen im hohen Bogen wieder raus*.*


----------



## schäfti (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

also erstma hallo ich hab mit meinem dad auch mit rohen kartoffeln gefischt und es hat keinen karpfen interessier toder geschadet...
ich denke so als natürlicher köder (ungekocht) fressen karpfen alles vlt auch deswegen spitznamen wie allesfresser etc. ...

zu dem posting mit liegen dem karpfen im magen hab ich mich so weggeroffelt dass ich fast keine luft mehr bekommen habe also ma im ernst ma sollte nachdenken bevor ma was schreibt ... karpfen und magen ...

zum thema kochen beim kochen kann man den kartoffeln halt noch geschmack,lockwirkung geben is aber net umbedingt notwendig ....

also ma ganz im ernst wenn naturköder dann sollte es auch gescheid bleiben dann kann ma gleich boilies in kartoffelwasser einlegen ... 
ich habe noch nie welche gekocht wollte es des jahr mal ausprobieren aber es bleibt sich egal des was karpfen fressen schmeckt ihnen also ausprobieren ...
petri heil
schäfti


----------



## deathmetalcatcher (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

servus ich hätt ne frage, die hier net ganz reinpasst aber villeicht könnte ja trotzdem jemand antworten. ich hab mir letzte woche 18mm fischpellets gekauft; hat jemand schon erfahrungen damit gemacht, wenn ja welche?


----------



## schorle (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Hook23 schrieb:


> * ich koch jeden Partikel und jut ist !*
> 
> *Ist auch in Ordnung so jede Partikel gehören zuvor gekocht.*
> *Auch Benson musste wegen ungekochter Nüße dran glauben.*
> ...




Oho da ist aber eine Menge Halbwissen und "hörensagen unterwegs.


----------



## Hook23 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



schorle schrieb:


> Oho da ist aber eine Menge Halbwissen und "hörensagen unterwegs.


Wo genau ist das halbwissen und wo genau das hören sagen?#c


----------



## Hook23 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



deathmetalcatcher schrieb:


> servus ich hätt ne frage, die hier net ganz reinpasst aber villeicht könnte ja trotzdem jemand antworten. ich hab mir letzte woche 18mm fischpellets gekauft; hat jemand schon erfahrungen damit gemacht, wenn ja welche?


Um welche Fischpellets handelt es sich dabei, Halibutt?
In dem Fall verwende ich sie gerne zum Walleranködern in Teichen.


----------



## Kretzer83 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Und wer zur Hölle ist schon wieder dieser *"Benson"*??? |krach:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Benson war ein dicker, alter Karpfen, der vom vielen C&R des Lebens überdrüssig geworden war und sich mit 'ner Überdosis Nüsse selbst aus der Welt geholfen hat!:q


----------



## Udo561 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Benson war ein dicker, alter Karpfen, der vom vielen C&R des Lebens überdrüssig geworden war und sich mit 'ner Überdosis Nüsse selbst aus der Welt geholfen hat!:q



Hi,
und daher sind bei uns am Vereinsteich Tigernüsse verboten.
Leider sind daran schon einige Karpfen zugrunde gegangen , zumindest laut Aussage vom Vereinsvorsitzenden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kretzer83 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Benson war ein dicker, alter Karpfen, der vom vielen C&R des Lebens überdrüssig geworden war und sich mit 'ner Überdosis Nüsse selbst aus der Welt geholfen hat!:q



hm.. vieleicht sind Fische gar nicht so sau doof wie ich immer dachte|kopfkrat


----------



## Boendall (14. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Hook23 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Frage:
> Würdet ihr rohe Kartoffeln essen?
> Nein?
> Warum?


Würdest du Würmer oder Maden essen?
Nein?
Warum?


----------



## Kretzer83 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Boendall schrieb:


> Würdest du Würmer oder Maden essen?
> Nein?
> Warum?


Wenn ich böse Hunger habe: Maden Ja! Würmer Nein!


----------



## Lenzibald (14. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Servus. Wenn ich so bei den Karpfenanglern mitlese gibts da relativ viele Themen wie, wieviel Füttern welche Bloilies, Partikel, Pellets, Zusätze, Dips und so weiter.
Frage jetzt mal nach was macht ihr wenn Anfüttern komplett verboten ist ?
Wenn ich mit rohen Kartoffeln Fische muß ich dann vorher füttern damit ich was Fange ?
Ich habe schon viele Köder versucht die mit Sicherheit noch niemals an dem Gewässer an dem ich Angle versucht wurden und siehe da auch damit hab ich gefangen.
Erdbeeren, Bananen, Salat, Kaugummikugeln, Omletten, Dosenfleisch, Drascheeiern,Gummibächen. Sowie ziemlich alle Gemüsesorten sogar mit Steckzwiebeln hab ich schon Karpfen gefangen und das alles ohne Anfüttern weils verboten ist.
Ist das jetzt alles schlecht für den Fisch oder sind die Chemischen Dipps, Pellets und die Proteinstrozenden Boilies schlechter die Massenweise reingekippt werden wenns erlaubt ist.
Denkt mal darüber nach.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Gunnar. (14. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Nabend,


Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> und daher sind bei uns am Vereinsteich Tigernüsse verboten.
> Leider sind daran schon einige Karpfen zugrunde gegangen , zumindest laut Aussage vom *Vereinsvorsitzenden.*
> Gruß Udo


Zugrunde gegangen an Tigernüssen?? Da darf am *Sachverstand* getrost gezweifelt werden.

Kartoffel,
Als Hakenköder , hier die Variante am Haar , ist die Kartoffel bei mir ungekocht. Wird die Kartoffel als Futter genutzt wird gekocht.

Ach ja , in meinem Aquarium bekommen die Fische regelmäßig Kartoffelscheiben. Besonders die Welse mögen die sehr. In all den Jahren , ist bei mir noch kein Fisch den qualvollen Kartoffeltod gestorben..........


----------



## teilzeitgott (14. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> und daher sind bei uns am Vereinsteich Tigernüsse verboten.
> Leider sind daran schon einige Karpfen zugrunde gegangen , zumindest laut Aussage vom Vereinsvorsitzenden.
> Gruß Udo




moin
ich komme aus der fischzucht.
karpfen sterben nicht so einfach durch tiggernüsse nur weil die sättigen,, wenn ein fisch satt ist, dann frisst er auch nichts mehr, also da tiggernüsse nur schnell sättigen, aber keine verdauungsstörung verursachen, sollte sich dein vereinsvorsitzender mal untersuchen lassen, vielleicht hat er ja zu viel von den tiggernüssen , die ja nicht einmal nüsse sind zu sich genommen


----------



## Hook23 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Tigernüsse werden vom Karpfen nur sehr schlecht verdaut. Die Nüsse werden zumeist als ganzer oder gecrackt wieder ausgeschieden.
---------------------------------------------------------
Ein weiteres Argument um keine rohe Kartoffeln zu verwenden, was passiert mit den Kiloweise eingebrachten Krumpeln?
Sie Schimmeln gemütlich unter Wasser dann vor sich hin und erzeugen abermals Giftstoffe.
----------------------------------------------------------
Vielleicht sollten jene die hier den Boilie schlecht reden wollen nochmals tiefgründiger Nachdenken. Ich für meinen Teil verwende in den Kugeln gut verdauliche Mehle die dem Karpfen nützen und keine Giftstoffe enthalten.


----------



## Lenzibald (15. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Servus. Jetzt mal ne Frage was passiert mit den Kilo wenn nicht sogar zentnerwiese eingebrachten Boilies. Die schimmeln genau so vor sich hin wie ein paar nichtgefressene Kartoffeln. Wenn man nicht anfüttert kann nicht viel verschimmeln außer es fällt die Kartoffel beim auswerfen ins Wasser. Ich fa´rage mich echt was einge von euch KArpfenfischern machen wenns das Anfüttern verbieten wo ich mir sicher bin das dies in den nächsten Jahren noch an vielen Gewässern kommt. Mir kommt vor das ist echt ein Teufelskreis. Früher wurden bei uns Karpfen besetzt viele davon für die Pfanne wieder rausgefangen und gut wars. Heute werden Karpfen besetzt einige wenige wieder für die Pfanne rausgefangen und ab 65cm muß jeder Karpfen wieder freigelassen werden, was zur Folge hat das die Karpfen immer größer werden und immer weniger Satzkarpfen eingebracht werden weil ja genug Großkarpfen vorhanden sind. Was kommt dabei raus die normalo Angler werden immer weniger und die Carphunter immer mehr, je mehr Carphunter desto mehr Boilies und Futter wird in den See gekippt was zur Folge hat das einge Seen vollkommen überdüngt sind und die Karpfen ausschauen wie fette Wasserschweine.
Was ich noch sagen wollte ich kenne einige Seen wo man sich freuen kann wenn man mal einen unter 65cm fängt den mann entnehmen darf.
Wie ich schon sagte dankt mal darüber nach ob das wirklich notwendig ist.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## kati48268 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Und schon haben wir auch in diesem Trööt wieder eine Anfütterdiskussion.
Wenn man sich Gedanken um Überdüngung macht, kann man sich durchaus schlaulesen; z.B. Studien Prof. Dr. R. Arlinghaus.
Eine "Überdüngung", also ein für das Gewässer schädlicher Nährstoffeintrag, ist (durchs Anfüttern) kaum möglich. Es sei z.B. denn, ich kippe einen Anhänger voll Futter in einen nährstoffarmen Forellenbach.
_Die ganze Nummer ist ein Mythos!_ Der leider nicht aus der Welt zu kriegen ist.
Klar, habe ich auch schon Karpfenangler gesehen, deren Futtermenge zu hoch ist, weil sie schlichtweg keinen Sinn macht. Deswegen kippt ein See aber nicht um. 
"Zentnerweise" Boilies...? Wer kann das bezahlen? Wozu auch?
Boilies sind im Übrigen nichts anderes als Eierteigkugeln. Die zerfallen nach einiger Zeit, werden von Weißfischen verputzt oder verroten schlimmstenfalls wie jedes andere organische Material (Laub, Wasserpflanzen, Ausscheidungen von Fischen,...).
Und Schimmel _unter_ Wasser? Ich noch nie nix von gehört haben.

PS: ich bin kein Karpfencamper; kann nur diese dauerhafte, unsachliche Diskussion nicht mehr hören.


----------



## Knigge007 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Loool.......Wasser Überdüngung.....wie soll den das überhaupt gehen....es gibt Gewässerwarte bzw Umweltbeauftragte die mehrmals im Jahr die ganzen Wasserwerte entnehmen....

Außerdem kann ich mir nie im Leben vorstellen wie ein 8-20 Hektar See umkippen soll....



Aber das is ja wieder ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## Gunnar. (15. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Nabend,


> Eine "Überdüngung", also ein für das Gewässer schädlicher Nährstoffeintrag, ist (durchs Anfüttern) kaum möglich.


 
Jeder externe Eintrag von Nährstoffen ist prinzipel schädlich. Nur , die Menge macht's.Ein Gewässer ist ein gut eingespielter biochem. Kreislauf. Gewisse Schwankungen werden kompensiert. Aber nur bis zun einer bestimmten Grenze. Wird dies überschritten , geht der Ärger los.
 Futtermittel allein werden kaum ein Grund für's kippen sein. Aber die Futtermittel können in der Usachenkette ein entscheidenes Glied darstellen.
Außerdem , nicht immer ist ein Kippen von außen als Horrozenario zu bemerken. Nicht immer müssen erst sämtliche Fische sichtbar oben schwimmen. Die große Menge an Folgen einer Überdüngung ist auf den ersten Blich nur selten sichtbar. Vieles findet schleichend statt und wird so nur spät oder auch garnicht objektiv wargenommen. Folgeschäden werden dazu noch anderen Ursachen zugeordnet.

Kleiner Tipp an die schreibende Allgemeinheit hier:
Vorsicht mit felsenfesten Behauptungen. 
Und nur weil es bei euch so ist bzw. ihr diese Erfahrung gemacht habt , heißt das noch lange nicht das das auch alles allgemeingültig ist..........


----------



## Gunnar. (15. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



> Ein weiteres Argument um keine rohe Kartoffeln zu verwenden, was passiert mit den Kiloweise eingebrachten Krumpeln?


 
*Genau das gleiche wie mit allen anderen zuviel eingbrachten Futter*:


> Sie Schimmeln gemütlich unter Wasser dann vor sich hin und erzeugen abermals Giftstoffe.


----------



## teilzeitgott (15. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

anfüttern verbieten, kartoffeln verbieten, boilies-frolic-hartmais usw auch alles verbieten, am besten auch das angeln selbst verbieten....
man man man, echt.... als wenn es keine anderen problem für uns angler gibt als das ne scheiß kartoffel MILLLIONEN von fischen tötet.
wieviel spinner von uns anglern werfen ihre scheiß kippen ins wasser?
meint ihr nikotin ist besser für die fische?
aber nein, immer muss es welche geben die ein verbot fordern.
fast könnte man glauben wir wollen es nicht anders.
sind wir deutschen echt nur glücklich wenn wir mit verboten leben müssen/ dürfen ?
gibt es nicht schon genug verbote beim angeln.
lebender köderfisch- verboten
gefärbtes futter und maden-verboten
anfütter-teilweise auch verboten
boilies und frolic- auch schon verbote
zelten am teich/fluss/see-verboten
nachtangeln- in einigen vereinen verboten
benutzen von booten - bei uns im verein auch verboten
setzkescher- verboten
die liste könnte noch endlos weitergehen, darum hört mal bitte auf mit so einen dummen zeug wie es müßte verboten werden mit kartoffeln zu angeln, früher war das der karpfenköder nr1 und jeder hat damit geangelt und trotzdem hat es kein weltweites fischsterben geben........


----------



## Lenzibald (15. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Servus.
@Teizeitgott
Sei mal ehrlich die meißten Verbote machen sich die Angler doch selbst.
Nachtfischen ist bei uns im Raume Linz fast überall verboten. Warum weil sich nachts keiner mehr kontrollieren traut Kontrollore wurden verprügelt die Reifen zerstochen und so weiter.
Anfüttern ist auch schon an vielen Seen verboten warum weils viele Angler übertrieben haben wurden Futtergrenzen gesetzt hat sich keiner dran gehalten. Futterkörbe waren noch erlaubt was tun viele Angler die hängen Futterkörbe an wo ein halber Liter Futter reinpasst erfolg Futterkörbe wurden komplett verboten und so weiter die Liste wäre lang wenn ich alles aufzähle. Am Pichlingersee ist nacht fischen noch erlaubt was passiert unter eingen Anglern werden Saufgelage und Lagerfeuer entzündet das man glaubt ein Haus steht in Flammen mittlerweile wollen dort auch schon ein Nachtangelverbot einführen. Also wie gesagt sind ein Teil der Angler selbst schuld das wir soviele Verbote haben.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## antonio (15. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> @Teizeitgott
> Sei mal ehrlich die meißten Verbote machen sich die Angler doch selbst.
> Nachtfischen ist bei uns im Raume Linz fast überall verboten. Warum weil sich nachts keiner mehr kontrollieren traut Kontrollore wurden verprügelt die Reifen zerstochen und so weiter.
> ...



ne bessere einladung zum nachtangeln gibts doch dann nicht, wenn keiner kontrolliert.
sorry aber ne dümmere begründung gibts ja wohl nicht.

antonio


----------



## teilzeitgott (15. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

mein gott dann lass die leute doch mal ein bier mehr trinken.
ein norrmales lagerfeuer stört keine sau und das thema anfüttern hatten wir ja schon mehr als reichlich.
ich finde es reicht an verboten, wenn sich einer daneben benimmt und ein lagerfeuer hoch wie ein haus macht, dann soll DER eben nicht mehr nachtangeln dürfen, was kann ich dafür.
ich finde das es dummes zeug ist mit den meisten verboten, und nicht wir angler sind daran schuld, sondern sesselpuper die sich wichtig machen wollen.
ich kenne genug typen aus vereinen die was zu sagen haben die bestimmte verbote aussprechen weil sie selber zb, kein nachtangeln machen ( weil der hausdrache sie nicht raus läßt)
die anfüttern verbieten ( weil sie tolle raubfischangler sind )
ich finde es sollte so laufen.... abstimmen auf der jahreshauptversammlung über bestimmte verbote, dann würde es so gut wie kein verbot geben.
aber wir lassen uns ja gerne sagen was wir zu tun und zu lassen haben


----------



## Lenzibald (15. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Servus.
@Antonio
Doch jetzt ists fürn Kontrollor einfach er braucht nicht rund um den See laufen um zu Kontrollieren. Fernglas reicht aus und sobald er wenn erblickt kommt die Polizei. Früher kam die Polizei nur wenn er wenn erwischte ohne Lizenz und der Stunk machte.
Sobald jetzt jemand nachts angelt kommt die Polizei sofort da er sich dadurch schon Strafbar macht.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## teilzeitgott (15. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> @Antonio
> Doch jetzt ists fürn Kontrollor einfach er braucht nicht rund um den See laufen um zu Kontrollieren. Fernglas reicht aus und sobald er wenn erblickt kommt die Polizei. Früher kam die Polizei nur wenn er wenn erwischte ohne Lizenz und der Stunk machte.
> Sobald jetzt jemand nachts angelt kommt die Polizei sofort da er sich dadurch schon Strafbar macht.
> ...



alter, das ist doch krank!!!!!
wenn jemand nachts angeln möchte, dann soll er das doch machen, wer nimmt sich das recht heraus zu bestimmen was rechht und was unrecht ist.
aber das ist ja bei euch össis der ganz normale wahnsinn, selbst wenn ich ne million dafür bekommen würde, bei euch möchte ichnicht angeln, es gibt glaube ich kein land wo es beklopptere bestimmungen gibt als bei euch.
da macht man sich strafbar wenn man nachts angel!!!!!!!!
man gut das ihr da drüben keine anderen probleme habt....
wahrscheinlich taucht dann sofort eine ganze hundertschaft von polizisten auf und macht jagt auf den " verbrecher"
ihr solltet euch mal untersuchen lassen ob ihr noch alle latten am zaun habt.
ist nix gegen dich persöhlich, aber solche verbote sind echt für den arsch....


----------



## chxxstxxxx (15. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> alter, das ist doch krank!!!!!


Nein. So vorgeschrieben.


> wenn jemand nachts angeln möchte, dann soll er das doch machen, wer nimmt sich das recht heraus zu bestimmen was rechht und was unrecht ist.


Der Gesetzgeber.


----------



## teilzeitgott (15. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



christian36 schrieb:


> Nein. So vorgeschrieben.
> 
> Der Gesetzgeber.



welcher gesetzgeber verbietet einem bitte das nachtangeln ?????
und warum sollte es verboten werden???
weil sich ein paar spinner nachts einen hinter die binde kippen???
das können sie tagsüber genauso machen.
und wenn der fischereiaufseher angst hat nachts kontrolle zu machen weil er was auf die mütze bekommen könnte, kann ich auch nur sagen, das kann auch am tage passieren.
aber einigen scheint es ja noch nicht genug verbote zu geben.
ich bin zb kein freund von bootsangeln und finde echolote einfach völlig überflüssig... ABER ich bin gegen ein verbot !!
warum???
weil ich denke das jeder das recht haben sollte so zu angeln wie und wann er möchte, solange er damit niemanden schädigt.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (15. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> weil ich denke das jeder das recht haben sollte so zu angeln wie und wann er möchte, solange er damit niemanden schädigt.


Und weil letzteres immer wieder von diversen schwarzen Schafen ignoriert wird, gibt es für alles mögliche und unmögliche Gesetze und Regeln. Beispiel aus einem Verein hier in der Nähe: Bis letztes Jahr war in den Weihern das fischen vom Boot aus erlaubt. Das Ergebnis war das an einem Tag bis zu 50 Badeboote (der Weiher hat ~30 Hektar) rumgefahren sind, der komplette Uferrandbewuchs (Schilf, ..) umgeknickt war, ...
Davon war wieder das Ergebnis das das fischen vom Boot aus verboten wurde.
Find Dich damit ab oder hör auf zu fischen (oder beschwer Dich alternativ dazu nicht wenn Du bestraft wirst). Fakt ist (in dem Beispiel) das Nachtangeln verboten bzw. reglementiert ist, ergo darf man es nicht.


----------



## kati48268 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> 
> Jeder externe Eintrag von Nährstoffen ist prinzipel schädlich. Nur , die Menge macht's.Ein Gewässer ist ein gut eingespielter biochem. Kreislauf. Gewisse Schwankungen werden kompensiert. Aber nur bis zun einer bestimmten Grenze. Wird dies überschritten , geht der Ärger los.
> ...



Da bin ich aber froh, dass ich endlich die Koryphäe gefunden habe, die die diletantischen Studien eines unabhängigen Wissenschaftlers widerlegt.
Und wir, die schreibende Allgemeingeit, freuen uns auch alle, dass du dich zu uns herablässt & uns nun sicherlich an den felsenfesten  Erkenntnissen deinerseits teilhaben lässt.


----------



## Gunnar. (15. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



> *Kleiner Tipp an die schreibende Allgemeinheit hier:*


Allgemeinheit , daher da ich niemanden Persönlich ansprechen wollte.An alle eben......
Damit war keine Herabsetzung verbunden.
Entschuldigung für dieses Mißverständniss. Mein Fehler.....

@katie48268,
Danke für diesen "dezenten" Hinweiß.  War zu recht.....


----------



## Hook23 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

TZG!
ist nicht nur im Össiland so, Frankreich,Ungarn,Kroatien....... 
Nicht an jeden Gewässer ist bei uns das Nachtangeln verboten und dorten wo es so ist werden sie schon wissen warum.


----------



## teilzeitgott (15. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



christian36 schrieb:


> Und weil letzteres immer wieder von diversen schwarzen Schafen ignoriert wird, gibt es für alles mögliche und unmögliche Gesetze und Regeln. Beispiel aus einem Verein hier in der Nähe: Bis letztes Jahr war in den Weihern das fischen vom Boot aus erlaubt. Das Ergebnis war das an einem Tag bis zu 50 Badeboote (der Weiher hat ~30 Hektar) rumgefahren sind, der komplette Uferrandbewuchs (Schilf, ..) umgeknickt war, ...
> Davon war wieder das Ergebnis das das fischen vom Boot aus verboten wurde.
> Find Dich damit ab oder hör auf zu fischen (oder beschwer Dich alternativ dazu nicht wenn Du bestraft wirst). Fakt ist (in dem Beispiel) das Nachtangeln verboten bzw. reglementiert ist, ergo darf man es nicht.



ich muß mich zum glück mit gar nichts abfinden.
weil ich ja ne eigene meinung habe.
ich finde es zb lächerlich wenn es verboten ist mit dem boot einen seee zu befahren und 2938475628938474 badegäste dann aber mit dem boot auf´s wasser dürfen.
ebenso wie das verbot zu zelten, wir sollen es nicht, aber badegäste dürfen tagsüber ihre zelte aufstellen.
ausserdem ging es hier umd den köder kartoffel, ich habe nicht damit angefangen ein kartoffelverbot zu fordern.
ich habe lediglich gesagt das wir hiet verbote und reglungen haben die es in keinem anderen land der welt gibt, weil wir deutschen eben verbote und regelungen " lieben".
in holland gigt es diese verbote alle nicht, und da wir viel repekvoller mit anderen anglern und auch mit tieren umgegangen.
es geht auch ohne verbote- jedenfalls größtenteils.
dann sind wir eben der meinung das wir unterschiedlicher meinung sind und gut......


----------



## chxxstxxxx (15. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ich muß mich zum glück mit gar nichts abfinden.
> weil ich ja ne eigene meinung habe.


Die eigene Meinung hat nichts mit der Gesetzgebung zu tun.



> ich habe lediglich gesagt das wir hiet verbote und reglungen haben die es in keinem anderen land der welt gibt, weil wir deutschen eben verbote und regelungen " lieben".


Nein. Weil es genügend Idioten gibt die die nicht vorhandenen Regeln ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste ausnutzen.



> in holland gigt es diese verbote alle nicht, und da wir viel repekvoller mit anderen anglern und auch mit tieren umgegangen.


Holland und keine Verbote? Seit 2009 Aalfangverbot. VISpas .. Gefärbte Maden verboten, Köder die Wasservögel aufnehmen könnten (Schwimmbrot) verboten, Nachtangeln nur vom 1. Juni bis 31. August erlaubt, vom 1. April bis letzten Freitag im Mai ist Wurm, Wurmimitate, Schlachterzeugnisse, Köderfisch/Fischfetzen und Kunstköder (im Binnengewässer) verboten, ..
Holland und keine Verbot |kopfkrat



> es geht auch ohne verbote- jedenfalls größtenteils.
> dann sind wir eben der meinung das wir unterschiedlicher meinung sind und gut......


Es geht nicht ohne Verbote, weil diese "Freiheiten" dann rücksichtslos ausgenutzt werden. Ob Du die vorhandenen Regeln/Gesetze für sinnvoll erachtest oder nicht, bleibt Dir überlassen. Fakt ist das Du Dich daran zu halten oder Dich nicht über die Konsequenzen zu beschweren hast.


----------



## padotcom (15. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Brauchste nicht schreiben. Der ist Beratungsresistent.

Aber wenn keiner mit rohen Kartoffeln angelt, sollte man es mal machen. Dann kennen die Karpfen den Köder wenigstens noch nicht. Und ob der nun an meiner Kartoffel stirbt oder durch den Kehlschnitt, ist ja auch egal. Dem Karpfen zumindest.


----------



## antonio (16. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> @Antonio
> Doch jetzt ists fürn Kontrollor einfach er braucht nicht rund um den See laufen um zu Kontrollieren. Fernglas reicht aus und sobald er wenn erblickt kommt die Polizei. Früher kam die Polizei nur wenn er wenn erwischte ohne Lizenz und der Stunk machte.
> Sobald jetzt jemand nachts angelt kommt die Polizei sofort da er sich dadurch schon Strafbar macht.
> ...



die logik ist ja noch besser weils fürn kontrolleur einfacher ist, ists verboten.
paß auf, daß sie das angeln nicht komplett verbieten, daß ist noch einfacher fürn kontrolleur.

ant


----------



## Knigge007 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

@teilzeitgott


Dann sei mal froh das du Nachtangeln darfst, bei uns ists nämlich auch VERBOTEN, und ich wohn in Deutschland !

Bei uns kommen Nachts nicht unsere eigenen Kontrolleure vom Verein, sondern spezielle Kontrolleure die vom Land Ba-Wü sind, die kommen aus Tübingen.....wenn die bei uns Nachts irgendwo ein Auto stehen laufen die solange alle 5 Seen ab bis se dich gefunden haben !

Beim ersten mal gibts ne Verwarnung die 35€ Strafe kostet und beim 2. mal ist dann Schluß mit lustig und es kann bis zum rausfliegen ausm Verein gehen....wenns noch öfters passiert wirds wohl auch irgendwann dem Angelschein an Kragen gehen.

Und ich könnte wetten, da solche Verbote immer häufiger vorkommen wird das keine 20 Jahre mehr gehen und wir haben so ein Gesetz für ganz Deutschland.

Bei uns ist vom Boot aus fischen übrigens auch verboten, wir dürfen auch nur zelten mit nem Zelt ohne Boden, Feuer machen dürfen wir auch nur an den speziell dafür vorgesehenen Grill Plätzen. Gas Kocher sind zum Glück überall erlaubt, E- Motoren oder Benzin Bootsmotoren sind auch überall verboten.

An unserem Natursee, haben wir Angler es geschafft das die Nabu uns verboten hat von den 4 Ufern seit 2009 nur noch 3 Ufer zu befischen, weil es halt Pfosten gibt die ständig den Uferbewuchs zerstören usw,....

Auch wegen uns Anglern dürfen wir nur noch an speziellen Parkplätzen parken, nichtmal zum be und entladen dürfen wir an Angelplatz fahren obwohl es am Natursee an jeder Stelle möglich wäre mitm Auto hinzufahren.

Wir wurden bei der Hauptversammlung mehrmals darauf aufmerksam gemacht, am Natursee wirklich nur am gekenntzeichneten Parkplatz zu parken, weil wenn wir das nicht einhalten, kann uns die Nabu auch diesen Parkplatz verbieten, und wir sollen uns ja in Acht nehmen weil die Naturschützer mit riesigen Ferngläsern Kilometer weit sehen können und alles mit Spiegelreflex Cams dokumentieren.


*Diese ganzen Einschränkungen kommen nur weil sich manche Angler nicht an Regeln halten können, und meinen Sie seien zuhause !*
 

*So und jetzt wieder back to topic !*


----------



## Lenzibald (16. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Servus. Ich frage mich immer wieder warum wir soviele Vebote haben wenn sich ja alle Angler immer vollkommen korrekt verhalten. Nachtfischen ist bei uns nicht per Gesetz verboten sondern jeder der Lizenzen vergibt kann das handhaben wie er will. Dadurch das sich beim Nachtfischen soviele Probleme mit anglern ergeben haben erlaubts fast keiner mehr Punkt. Schuld daran sind wie immer einige Angler. Zufahren zum Wasser war im Mitterwasser einige werdens vieleicht kennen früher erlaubt, ergebnis davon dieses Gewässer ist vermüllt und versaut. Jetzt läßt der Bauer der jedes Jahr 3-4 Anhänger voll Müll weggeschafft hat keinen mehr zufahren jetzt kannste zu Fuß laufen. Anfüttern in Massen wurde eingeschränkt keiner hält sich daran also wurde es komplett verboten ist leichter zu überwachen.
Hier im Board sind einige Tausend Angler ich möchte echt mal ne Umfrage wer sich korrekt am Wasser verhält starten. Das ergebnis wird sein jeder ist vollkommen korrekt keiner läßt Müll liegen keiner nimmt zuviel Fisch mit und so weiter.
Frage dann woher kommt der Müll und warum muß man alles Reglementieren.
MfG
Lenzi
So und jetzt zurück zu den Kartoffeln.


----------



## Boendall (16. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> alter, das ist doch krank!!!!!
> wenn jemand nachts angeln möchte, dann soll er das doch machen, wer nimmt sich das recht heraus zu bestimmen was rechht und was unrecht ist. Der Inhaber des Fischereirechts, bei dem man fischen will. Wenn du Nichtraucher bist, nimmst du dir auch das Recht heraus rauchende Gäste auf deinen Balkon zu schicken.
> aber das ist ja bei euch össis der ganz normale wahnsinn, selbst wenn ich ne million dafür bekommen würde, bei euch möchte ichnicht angeln, es gibt glaube ich kein land wo es beklopptere bestimmungen gibt als bei euch. Naja find unsere Bestimmungen nicht so derbe, dafür habt ihr mehr Probleme mit militanten Tierschützern (hab ich zumindest den Eindruck). Vielleicht sollte man von einem Gewässer nicht auf sämtliche Reviere in österreich schließen. Ich finde zum Beispiel euer Karten System nicht ganz so sinnig (Friedfischkarte, Raubfischkarte) Ausserdem kommt mir vor, dass es in Österreich leichter ist als Kind/Jugendlicher mit der Fischerei anzufangen.
> da macht man sich strafbar wenn man nachts angel!!!!!!!! Nicht an allen Gewässern, das wird eben vom Inhaber des Fischrechts bestimmt. Manche Vereine lassen Nachtangeln, andere haben es eben verboten, wieder andere haben bestimmte Tage an denen ein Nachtfischen veranstaltet wird. In Deutschland haben die Vereine genauso verschiedene Verbote.
> ...


 


padotcom schrieb:


> ....Und ob der nun an meiner Kartoffel stirbt oder durch den Kehlschnitt, ist ja auch egal. Dem Karpfen zumindest....
> Als Karpfen würd ich den Kehlschnitt bevorzugen, lieber kurz und schmerzlos als lang und qualvoll dahinscheiden (Wobei ich nicht an die Kartoffelvergiftung glaube) [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knigge007 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

@Lenzibald, haha.....

so ne Umfrage brauchst garnicht starten weil jeder seinen Müll mitnimmt und sich auch jeder an die Fangbegrenzungen hält....hahaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


Mittlerweile weiß ich auch ganz genau wieso die Naturschützer so schlecht auf uns Angler zu sprechen sind, da brauch ich nur an jedem Steg ins Wasser schauen.....liegen überall Bierflaschen aufm Grund, leere verrostete Maisdosen, Vodka Flaschen im Gebüsch wo Bläshühner normal Ihr Nest bauen, leere Frolic Packungen....Zigaretten wirft man sogar ins Wasser.....und das nicht zu wenig.....aber wenn man frägt heissts es waren Badegäste...und das wo an jedem Platz ein Schild ist "Zutritt nur für Fischer".....ja ne is klar....

Bei jedem Ansitz den ich starte bring ich Abends min 30-50 Kippen mit nachhause und jedesmal mindestens 1-2 rand volle Gefrierbeutel mit Müll....und der Witz ist wenn ich 2 Tage später an den gleichen Platz gehe sieht dieser wieder haar genau gleich aus, traurig aber Wahr !

Mir geht das nach 5x fischen so gegen den Strich (habe nach 5x fischen mittlerweile einen ganzen blauen Sack Müll zuhause und mein Kumpel auch ne Aldi Tüte voll, das kanns echt nicht sein), das ich jeden den ich erwische dem Vorstand melden werde und alles mitm Handy fotographieren werde, *was ich auch schon gemacht habe !!!

Habe letztens paar drauf angesprochen und Ihnen Ihren eigenen Müll gezeigt dann haben se gleich angefangen mich auf Ihrer Landspsrache zu beschimpfen...wovon ich so ziemlich jedes Wort verstanden habe...

Aber viele Deutsche sind nicht viel besser !



*


----------



## Baddy89 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Da haste Recht Knigge.
Geht mir auch total auf den Sender, den Müll von anderen wegzumachen.

Ich frage mich dabei immer, wo das Problem liegt.

Kann doch nicht so schwer sein, seinen Angelplatz so zu verlassen, wie man ihn vorgefunden hat. #q#q

Bei mir gilt das Prinzip, dass man nach meiner Angelsession gar nicht sieht, dass jemand da war. Dann hat man alles richtig gemacht.

Und eine Plastiktüte wird wohl jeder zu Hause haben um seinen eigenen Müll am Wasser da reinzustopfen und die Tüte zu Hause wegzuschmeißen.


----------



## Lenzibald (16. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Servus.
Das einzige das ich an Müll produziere ist ne leere Maisdose. Der rest wird schon zuhause umgefüllt. Maden und Würmer hab ich kleine Plastikkübel und das Futter das ich brauche mische ich auch schon daheim. Die Maisdose ist dann auch der Aschenbecher weil die Passt genau in die Ausnehmung von meinem Sessel. Vorteil ich brauch nicht soviel schleppen warum mehrere Futtersorten im Sack mitnehmen wenn ich sowieso maximal 1kilo Futter brauche beim Feedern. Wenn ich mal mit Boilis fisch brauch ich auch maiximal ein oder 2 Hände voll das reicht. A bissl reserve liegt immer im Auto falls ich mal brauche. Ich hab immer so kleine Müllsäcke dabei die ich wenn ich zuhause aus dem Auto steig gleich in der Garage in die Tonne kloppe. Ich sag mir je weniger ich zum Angeln mitschleppe desto weniger muß ich wieder nach hause schleppen. Nur gebe ich ehrlich zu das ich Früher auch oft so ne Sau war die leere Maden oder Wurmdosen einfach liegenlassen hat auch die Kippen. Heute bin ich aber froh wenn der Angelplatz einigermaßen sauber ist wenn ich hinkomme wenn ich geh ist er sowieso sauber.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## vermesser (16. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Tja, das versteh ich auch nicht. Alles was ich zum Wasser schleppe, kann ich doch auch wieder mitnehmen, oder?? Mehr verlangt ja keiner. Aber selbst das ist zuviel verlangt bei vielen. LEIDER. Aber wundern, wenn das angeln immer mehr eingeschränkt wird. Man könnte :v!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teilzeitgott (16. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

das ist es ja was mir so sehr auf die nerven geht.
für uns angler gibt es verbote ohne ende, aber wenn an UNSEREM SEE badegäste ( die nicht mal dort zutritt haben) unsere gewässer vermüllen, grillen und ihre zelte aufschlagen scheint das ohne großen ärger zu gehen.
wenn du die polizei rufst, bekommst du zu hören, wwegen so einem zeug kommen wir nicht raus, klärt das selber.
ich habe an einem einzigen wochenende an einem teilstück der elbe 32!!!!!!!!!!!!! grills gefunden, alle liegengelassen von leuten die zu faul sind ihren scheiß wieder zum auto zu tragen.
aber wenn etwas war dann bekommen immer wir angler die schuld.
ein bekannter von mir kommt aus der nürberger ecke, da hat der angelverein an jedem teich schilder " betreten verboten für vereinsfremde, bei zuwiederhandlung 1000€ strafe"
das ziehen die gnadenlos gegen jeden durch mit anwalt und allem drum und dran.
alleine im ersten monat gab es 300 anzeigen, die folge...
im gesammten letzten jahr keine fremden die die teiche zum baden nutzen und kaum noch dreck am see.
wir sollten alle mal gucken wir unserer verhalten am wasser gewisse verbote vielleicht unnötiger machen könnte.
ich habe keine lust wegen dem mistverhalten von einigen anderen ständig nur mit verboten leben zu müssen.
gott sei dank bin ich in einem verein der das alles noch nicht ganz so ernst sieht.
boote sind verboten, kann ich mit leben.
und zelten ist auch verboten, wobei bei zelten ohne boden nichts gesagt wird und das ok ist.
frage mich ob diese ganzen verboten wirklich zur zufriedenheit der angler beitragen.


----------



## flasha (16. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Gibts den einen stichhaltigen Beleg dafür das es schädlich ist mit rohen Kartoffeln zu angeln?!


----------



## Gunnar. (16. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Mahlzeit,


> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum ihr euch an die Gurgel springt, früher war Kartoffel einer der TOP Karpfenköder.


Kartoffel ist auch heute noch ein Toppköder.Nur wird sie seltener genutz.

Aber , auch früher wurde in erster Linie mit gekochten Kartoffeln gefüttert. Zumindest habe ich es nie gesehen das ungekochte Kartoffel gefüttert wurden. Anders sieht es aus wenn die Kartoffel als *reiner Köder* betrachtet wird. Da wurden beide Varianten genutzt. Nur ist die Menge an reinen Hakenköder verwindent gering um im Gewässer Schäden anrichten zu können.
*Da es in dem Thema hier* *rein um Köder geht* , dürfte es allein wegen der geringen Menge der evt. ungekochten Kartoffeln keinerlei Probleme geben.


----------



## Lenzibald (16. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Servus.
Wie ich schon sagte haben wir mit Saatkartoffeln Roh gefischt nicht mal geschält, die haben so Boiliedurchmesser ca 20mm. Wenn ich heute Pro Angeltag ein wenig Mais und 10 Kartoffeln Fütter wird sicher kein Karpfen eingehen. Mehr brauchts normal auch nicht der Karpfen soll sich ja nicht vollfressen sondern apetit bekommen und suchen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Boendall (16. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Hi Gunnar,

war etwas falsch ausgedrückt von mir: Meinte damit, dass Kartoffeln ein Topköder sind, aber von den Boilies eher verdrängt wurden.


----------



## Gunnar. (16. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Hi Boendall,
 Kein Thema , war mir schon klar was gemeint wurde. ........ Verdrängung und so.....


----------



## Knigge007 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



flasha schrieb:


> Gibts den einen stichhaltigen Beleg dafür das es schädlich ist mit rohen Kartoffeln zu angeln?!





Bissle was konnt ich noch finden....

Eine rohe Kartoffel beeinhaltet Alkaloide-genau-Solanin was jedes Nachtschattengewächs hat, und genau das kann Vergiftungserscheinungen hervorrufen, aber......

Früher war der Solanin Anteil bei Kartoffeln einiges höher, da reichte ca 1kg aus um diese Vergiftungserscheinungen im ungekochten Zustand hervorzurufen.....bei den heutigen "getunten" Kartoffeln muss man ca 2-2,5kg essen damit das passiert bzw ab ner Dosis von ca 180-200mg....

Das meiste Solanin ist in der Schale und noch mehr in den grünen Stellen und Trieben drin....

Wenn Kartoffeln gekocht werden gehen die meisten Giftstoffe kaputt, und sowieso is ja wie gesagt im Fleisch selber am wenigsten drin, also sollte eigentlich nichts passieren...

Nur kann ich nirgends was finden wie Karpfen/Fische auf das Solanin reagieren, die 180-200mg sind auf uns Menschen bezogen !

Vom dem her dürfte eigentlich nichts passieren wenn mans nicht übertreibt und wenn man die Kartoffeln roh verwendet *dann aber wenigstens schält* sowieso gleich 10x nicht.

Also ist auch klar wieso es soviele rohe Kartoffel Gerichte gibt, da ist man ja nur paar Hundert Gramm wenn überhaupt also ist das Solanin hier kein Thema.


----------



## BP91 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Hab nicht alles gelesen . . .aber das was ich gelesen habe war völliger Schwachsin!

"Gespürt, dass Boilies dem Karpfen im Magen liegen" - Ein Karpfen hat keinen Magen . . .und Boilies werden in den Schlundzähnen sowas von zermahlen . . .da spürt man sicherlich nichts . . .was man mal Spüren kann sind Laichverhärtungen oder ähnliches . . .sonst nix

Achja Kartoffeln sind freilich Prima Köder . . .nur leider nicht so Selektiv und vielseitig einsetzbar wie Boilies . . .und wer rohe Kartoffeln nimmt . . .die ungekochten Knollen schaden den Fischen sehr wohl . . .wenn dann maximal als Hookbait ein Hartes ungekochtes Stück #h

Also bitte kocht eure Kartoffeln . . .ihr erspart euch ne Menge ärger . . .oder was meint ihr, was mit ungefressenen rohen Kartoffeln am Gewässergrund geschieht?

Beste Grüße Bp91


----------



## Knigge007 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Hab grad erfahren wenn bei uns einer mit rohen Kartoffeln erwischt wird gibts eine auf die Mütze im Wiederholungsfall ne Verwarnung....also muss ja was dran sein, aber mich hat man ja gleich schräg angemacht und ausgelacht.....


*Ja BP91*, weißt du da eventuell bissle GENAUER Bescheid wie Karpfen auf das Solanin reagieren, *reagieren die empfindlicher als wir Menschen oder wie oder was ?*


Mich interessiert das wie Sau, aber ich habe jetzt bald  ne Stunde geoogelt und kann nichts gescheites finden, außer das was ich über deinem Post geschrieben habe.


----------



## Lenzibald (17. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Servus. 
Also ich hab noch nie gelesen das ein Kartoffelverbot gibt. Jedoch schon einige Seen wos ein Boilieverbot gibt.
Ich hab mal mit der Futterschleuder ein Boilie rausgeschoßen und den Baum 10meter vor mir getroffen das Ding ist wie ne Granante zurückgekommen und hat mir nen Blauen FLeck verpasst. Wenn das mit ner kleinen Kartoffel passiert platzt die in tausend Teile. Man kann die Kugeln sehr wohl im Fisch ertasten wenn er sich damit Vollgefressen hat. Was glaubts eigentlich was mit den Boilies passiert die am Grund liegenbleiben ? Ich hab mal ein Boilie frisch aus der Packung in ein Wasserglas gelegt das lag nach 2 Wochen noch so wie an ersten Tag nur ein kleines bischen größer ists geworden sonst nichts.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Moe (17. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

:m Super Entertainment hier, klasse Thread der mir die Zeit bis zum Ende der Hechtschonzeit überbrücken kann...

Ich bin zwar Spinnfischer,aber es ist beim Karpfenangeln doch üblich, Tage/ Wochen vorher großzügig anzufüttern, um einen dicken Fisch auf die Matte zu bekommen, 30min an Land zu behalten um schöne Fotos zu machen ?!!!
Und jetzt wird hier diskutiert, ob ne Kartoffel gekocht werden muss oder nicht,weil der Karpfen ganz vielleicht Bauchschmerzen bekommen könnte? Das ist für mich nicht so ganz nachvollziehbar und sollte man vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken...
Naja, so lange man keine grünen Kartoffeln nimmt, ist doch alles in Butter. Wobei die Frage natürlich nicht geklärt ist, ob Karpfen überhaupt auf das Solanin reagieren?!|rolleyes
Aber lasst euch nicht aufhalten, diskutiert das ruhig zuende.
#h


----------



## Lenzibald (17. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Servus.
Genau die Frage stellt sich ja. Ob Kartoffeln für einen Karpfen schädlich sind. Ich sage nein sind sie nicht ob roh oder gekocht. Man kann Tiere nicht mit Menschen vergleichen was für einen Menschen tödlich ist können viele Tiere fressen. Wenn ich mir Pfelgiftfrösche anschaue die fressen hochgiftige Insekten und werden nur dadurch selbst giftig. Wenn unsereiner 5 solcher Insekten futtert fällt er Tod um. Man muß ja bedenken das Tiere ihr fressen nicht kochen können sondern alles roh zu sich nehmen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Gunnar. (17. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Moin moin,


Moe schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar Spinnfischer,aber es ist beim Karpfenangeln doch üblich, Tage/ Wochen vorher großzügig anzufüttern, um einen dicken Fisch auf die Matte zu bekommen, 30min an Land zu behalten um schöne Fotos zu machen ?!!!


 
* Spinn*fischer?? Aha , alles klar.Dann erübrigt sich alles weitere...


----------



## Knigge007 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Moe schrieb:


> :m Super Entertainment hier, klasse Thread der mir die Zeit bis zum Ende der Hechtschonzeit überbrücken kann...
> #h





hehe......ich pack mich weg....

Mal Spaß beiseite, wir wissen jetzt das rohe Kartoffeln in bestimmten Mengen für uns schädlich sind, aber keiner weiß so wirklich wie es bei den Fischen aussieht....

Und BP91 kann auch nichts zu sagen ?????? außer das se anscheinend wirklich schädlich seien für die Fische.

Ob und wie schädlich Boilies sind steht hier ja garnicht zur Diskussion, hier gehts nur um die gute alte Kartoffel.

Ich denk ein wenig Klarheit schadet nicht, zumal einige ja doch sehr viel damit fischen.


----------



## Gunnar. (17. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



> Ich denk ein wenig Klarheit schadet nicht,


Klarheit würde ja auch Wahrheit bedeuten. Leider hat die Wahrheit die Eigenschaft unbequem zu sein.....


----------



## Floppe (17. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

also ich hab jetzt noch nicht alles gelesen weils mir zu viel gebrabbel ist^^
ich hab mal wegen dem solanin nachgeschaut^^

Zitat: 
" Normalerweise stellt der Verzehr von Kartoffeln keine Gefahr dar. Der  durchschnittliche Solaningehalt liegt unter 100 Milligramm pro Kilogramm  frische Kartoffeln und ist damit unbedenklich. Als obere kritische  Grenze gelten 200 Milligramm pro Kilogramm frische Kartoffeln."

" Vergiftungen können ab einer Konzentration von 1 Milligramm pro  Kilogramm Körpergewicht auftreten."

das heist doch glaube ich dass ich über 1kg rohe kartoffeln essen könnte bis da was passiert^^

also maße ich mir mal das urteil an das ein karpfen von was weiß ich 10kg maln kleines häppchen vertragen kann^^

MFG


----------



## Knigge007 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Sag ich doch, deshalb würds mich ja so prutal interessieren....kann sein der Karpfen oder andere Weissfische lachen über die 200mg oder das Gegenteil is der Fall.
#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c


@Floppe

Ja man sagt ungefähr das in den Heutigen getunten/veränderten Kartoffeln ca 2-2,5kg ~200mg Solanin beeinhalten, in den originalen früherigen Kartoffeln war der Wert nach max 1,5kg erreicht.

Aber keiner weiß wann Karpfen da drauf reagieren bzw ob se das überhaupt machen.

Einzigste was ich rausfinden konnte, beim lesen einer 120 seitigen Wissenschaftlichen Studie aus Deutschland und China das Karpfen ähnlich wie der Hund rohe Kartoffeln so gut wie garnicht verdauen können. aber das wars dann auch schon...bzw nach 35 Seiten hab ich kein Bock mehr gehabt.....


----------



## Knigge007 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich würd's eher mal mit Bananenschalen probieren





Hör auf :q.....ich muss ne Big Black Tiggernuss essen (zur Beruhigung....Scherz).....vorher gekauft.....


Das würd ich mich schon garnicht getrauen..wer weiß....siehe Erdnuss, da hätte wohl auch niemand gedacht das Karpfen da dran verrecken können....ich bin da äußerst vorsichtig !


----------



## Knigge007 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Habe gerade mit nem Kollegen gelabert der mir berichtet hat das vor ca 8-9 Jahren ein Bauer wärend der Kartoffel Ernte alle paar Tage über 2 Wochen verteilt die Ausschuß Kartoffeln in nen 3 Hektar See reingeschmissen hat, es ging keine 10 Tage dann starb ein Karpfen nach dem anderen, anscheinend nur Karpfen und davon leider nicht zuwenige.

Seither fischt er nichmal mehr mit rohen Kartoffeln am Haar, und strumpft die Hakenköder halt ein dann halten se auch.

Dachte vielleicht interessierts jemand.....#c


----------



## Gunnar. (18. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Mike , unabhängig von der kartoffel, wie würde das "Ergebnis" aussehen wenn stattdessen die gleiche (Un)Menge an "normalen" Futter verklappt wurde??


----------



## Hook23 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Um hier für mich zu einen Ende zu kommen, für Leute die den Fisch verwerten wird es wohl egal sein ob die Kartoffel roh ist. Für mich als C&R Angler kommt es nicht in Frage, alleine schon deswegen da ich nicht weiss obs für den Carp in Ordnung ist und warum soll ich diesen eventuell gefährden?


----------



## Gunnar. (18. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



> alleine schon deswegen da ich nicht weiss obs für den Carp in Ordnung ist und warum soll ich diesen eventuell gefährden?


Eben , lieber auf Nr.-sicher gehen.Keine Experimente = kein Schaden!


----------



## Hook23 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Bingo! keine Experimente mit Giftstoffhaltigen Ködern. Und schon gar nicht am lebenden Tier!


----------



## flasha (19. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Habe gerade mit nem Kollegen gelabert der mir berichtet hat das vor ca 8-9 Jahren ein Bauer wärend der Kartoffel Ernte alle paar Tage über 2 Wochen verteilt die Ausschuß Kartoffeln in nen 3 Hektar See reingeschmissen hat, es ging keine 10 Tage dann starb ein Karpfen nach dem anderen, anscheinend nur Karpfen und davon leider nicht zuwenige.
> 
> Seither fischt er nichmal mehr mit rohen Kartoffeln am Haar, und strumpft die Hakenköder halt ein dann halten se auch.
> 
> Dachte vielleicht interessierts jemand.....#c



Erzählt wird immer viel. Aber das es dadurch zum Sterben der Fische kam kann auch nicht belegt werden. Wer weiß was der Bauer sonst noch reingekippt hat.


----------



## Knigge007 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Wenn ich dem nich mehr glauben kann, dann kannste keinem mehr was glauben !

Das is auf jeden Fall kein Fuzzi der Müll daher labert, der hat das nich nötig !

Jetzt weiß ich auch wieso er da so allergisch drauf reagiert wenn jemand mit rohen Kartoffeln fischt, deshalb hab ich Ihn auch gefragt woher das kommt.



Ansonsten seh ichs gleich wie Hook23, solang ich nich genau weiß was da passieren kann las ich davon die Finger weg !

Ist das gleiche wie mit der Bananenschale, das würd ich mich ohne zu wissen was Sache ist niemals getrauen, aber anscheinend gibts ja sehr sehr viele denen das total egal ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Ansonsten seh ichs gleich wie Hook23, solang ich nich genau weiß was da passieren kann las ich davon die Finger weg !



Willkommen bei Angeln ohne Köder.

Die Toxizität eines Stoffes ist neben der Menge auch von dem Organismus abhängig, der ihn aufnimmt. Selbst Mistwürmer sollen Toxine enthalten. Weintraubenkerne sind für Hunde in relativ geringer Menge tödlich. Also komm mir keiner auf die Idee, mit Weintrauben zu fischen. ( hmmmm|kopfkrat ).

Und jetzt möchte ich gerne von Dir die wissenschaftlichen Quellen wissen, die Auskunft darüber geben welche Inhaltsstoffe von Futtermitteln, Aromen, Geschmacksverstärkern und Färbemitteln, ja Mais, Hülsenfrüchte, Maden ( Ammoniak ?? ), Brot ( nach Sorte und Inhaltstsoff gegliedert ) sowie Hundefutter ( Frolic ) unter welchen Umständen toxische Wirkung auf Fische haben. 


Und wer so selten dämlich ist, massenhaft Kartoffelausschuß in seinem Gewässer zu verklappen, der macht sich auch die Hose mit der Kneifzange zu. 




Im Ernst, sich Gedanken machen ist absolut ok, aber doch bitte über die richtigen Dinge und nicht aus jeder Mücke einen Elefanten machen.


----------



## Udo561 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Angeblich ist in GB ja ein Karpfen an Erdnüssen verendet.... wieviele von Euch füttern Erdnüsse??????



Hi,
Tigernüsse sind bei uns in Holland  am Vereinsweiher verboten , aber nicht weil sie Gift enthalten , einfach nur weil die Tigernüsse von ( kleinen ) Karpfen nicht verdaut werden können und diese u.U. daran eingehen.
Einigige tote Karpfen wurden von einem Labor untersucht und dieses kam zu diesem Ergebnis.
Ist nicht auf meinen Mist gewachsen , ist die Aussage vom Vorstand.

Gruß Udo


----------



## flasha (19. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

http://img248.*ih.us/img248/2299/2629603f09c464856m.jpg


----------



## flasha (19. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

War nur ein Beifang. Karpfen wollten nicht so recht.


----------



## Kretzer83 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



flasha schrieb:


> http://img248.*ih.us/img248/2299/2629603f09c464856m.jpg



was ist das für 'n komischer Boilie? Das da so was kleines drauf geht...


----------



## Knigge007 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Angeblich ist in GB ja ein Karpfen an Erdnüssen verendet.... wieviele von Euch füttern Erdnüsse??????




Das liegt ganz einfach an der falschen ZUBEREITUNG, weil viele halt einfach zu faul sind die Erdnüsse abzukochen und vorallem muss man das Quell und Kochwasser bei Erdnüssen entsorgen bzw ins Klo kippen weil da der ganze giftige Dreck drin ist.

In gekochten Erdnüssen is zwar auch was drin aber sehr wenig, aber in England werden sowieso 547 Millionen mal mehr Partikel in die Seen geworfen wie bei uns, *ich denk da machts dann die Masse !!!*


Ich habe 1kg Erdnüsse da, hab dass das die Karpfen bei falscher Zubereitung bzw an dem "Gift" was Erdnüsse in sich haben verrecken können erst mitbekommen als ich zum ersten mal welche quellen wollte....und habe bisher auch noch garkeine benutzt weil ich da trotz richtiger Zubereitung immer n schlechtes Gewissen hätte.......denk ich werd se selber essen und dann sowieso keine mehr kaufen !

*
Geiler^^Popup^^......da hat sich mal wieder einer mit Photoshop ausgetobt......*


----------



## padotcom (19. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Hahahaha....

Alles giftig. Gibts ja gar nicht. Das ich so alt werden konnte grenzt ja an ein Wunder.
Wo ich so gerne Kartoffeln esse und hin und wieder mal ne Tüte Erdnüsse verdrücke. 

Demnächst soll ich noch meine Brötchen abkochen wenn ich sie vom Bäcker geholt habe.


----------



## Knigge007 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



padotcom schrieb:


> Hahahaha....
> 
> Alles giftig. Gibts ja gar nicht. Das ich so alt werden konnte grenzt ja an ein Wunder.
> Wo ich so gerne Kartoffeln esse und hin und wieder mal ne Tüte Erdnüsse verdrücke.
> ...





Das mit den Erdnüssen is dann echt kein Spaß....hast das nicht mitbekommen was in England drüben passiert ist ?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Das mit den Erdnüssen is dann echt kein Spaß....hast das nicht mitbekommen was in England drüben passiert ist ?


 

@ Meister Knigge:

Meinst nicht, dass du da ein wenig viel auf die Goldwaage legst? Ich meine, ich weiß ja, dass du ein auf Perfektion achtender Zeitgenosse bist, der in möglichst kurzer Zeit möglichst alles richtig machen will , 
aber nur, weil da irgendwo 1 Karpfen an einer Erdnuss verreckt ist, auf irgendwelche den Fischen schadende Giftstoffe schließen zu wollen, hmmm, ich weiß ja nicht...#d


----------



## kati48268 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Nun kocht das Thema Erdnüsse nicht wieder so hoch, stattdessen die Erdnüsse selbst, dann gibt's auch keine Probleme.
Alle Leguminosen wie Erdnuss, Erbse, Bohne usw. sind roh giftig. Diese giftigen Lektine werden durch Hitze zerstört. Reststoffe davon sollen im Kochwasser sein. In welchen Konzentrationen das wirklich toxisch ist, weiß ich auch nicht, 'ne Erbsensuppe ist auch nix anderes als das Kochwasser. 
Und wieviel kg rohe Ednüsse man selbst essen muss oder an Tiere je nach Art verfüttern müsste, um eine Giftwirkung zu bekommen,... ->?
Die Dinger in der Dose od. Tüte sind geröstet, also erhitzt.

Es macht doch aber kaum Sinn, Erdnüsse roh zu füttern, da sie so keinen Duft verbreiten. Versteh die Diskussionen darum nicht. Kartoffel, Partikel jeder Art kochen lockt besser, also macht man das fix und muss sich keinen Kopf mehr um irgendwas machen, fertig.


----------



## j4ni (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Moin,

ohne mich tiefer in eine Kartoffeldiskussion einlassen zu wollen, da immer wieder auf Erdnüsse und England als Referenz für fragwürdige Statements verwiesen wird:

Die ersten Verbote von Erdnüssen kamen, wenn ich richtig liege, von sg. Day-Ticket-Waters, das ist etwas respektierlich entfernt (bei einigen mehr, bei anderen überhaupt nicht) mit einem (guten) Forellenpuff zu vergleichen, also in der Regel ein relativ kleines Gewässer in nicht wenigen Fällen mit einem hohem Bestand und wenig natürlicher Nahrung. Der Angeldruck in diesen Gewässer ist und war unheimlich hoch, und nicht ansatzweise mit Deutschland zu vergleichen. 
Dazu kam, dass wenn nun ein Fisch auf Köder X gefangen wurde, neigen die meisten Angler am See dazu, eben auch wie im Forellensee, auch auf diesen Köder umzusteigen, ganz unabhängig von der Fangsitation. Das heißt also in den Zeiten wie die Peanuts "in" waren, haben 30 Angler je 1 - 3 Kilo Erdnüsse im 2 Hektar See versenkt, täglich. Dadurch, und durch den hohen Bestand gepaart mit wenig natürlicher Nahrung im See, kannte es bei einigen Fischen zu einer Mangelernährung bzw Vitaminmangel kommen. Sicherlich hat hier die sonstige gesundheitliche Konsistenz der Fische ebenfalls eine Rolle gespielt. (Vgl. Plickat, Wulf. Modernes Karpfenangeln. Stuttgar: Kosmos Verlag, 2004: 48 - 50; Synwoldt, Kay. Abenteuer Karpfenangeln. Niefern: Pätzold und Kohlmetz GmbH: 1995: 203 - 205 oder Reetz, Bastian und Tomas Talaga. Watercraft. Voerde: CarpConnect: 2008: 40)
	Ein weiterer Faktor ist sicherlich Aflatoxin, was bei überlagerten und verschimmelten Nüssen auftreten kann. Wulf Plickat empfiehlt daher Nüsse für den menschlichen Verzehr aus Supermarkt oder Reformhaus, alternativ finden sich im Futterhandel noch garantiert Aflatoxin freie Nüsse als Taubenfutter (vgl. Plickat: 49).
	Sicherlich keine Publikationen von Lebensmitteltechnikern oder Wissenschaftlern im klassischen Sinne oder die neuesten Publikationen, für mich aber absolut ausreichend und mit der nötigen Fachkompetenz versehen. Bei Gibbinson, Maddocks und Bursell habe ich auf die Schnelle keine Aussagen über Erdnüsse gefunden - was nicht heißen soll sie wären nicht da, sondern ich habe einfach nicht die Zeit und die Lust intensiver zu suchen. Über Google und ähnliche Suchmaschinen wird man sicherlich auch das eine oder andere an Informationen bekommen können, was davon nun wieder zu wie viel Prozent wahr ist und unter welchen Bedingungen stimmt, ist sicherlich noch wieder eine andere Frage, aber letztlich das bekannte "Netz-Problem".
	In unmittelbarer Nähe bei den angegebenen Zitierten Stellen wird sich sicherlich auch die eine oder andere Aussage zu Tigernüssen finden....

Was den aktuelleren "Tod durch Nüsse"-Karpfen, also Benson angeht, so ist die Todesursache letztlich nicht abschließend geklärt worden. Zumindest ist mir dahin gehend keine abschließende Aussage bekannt, falls jemand da was weiß gerne her mit der Info. Ich weiß, klingt total überzogen für einen Fisch, aber den einen oder anderen Taler war der Fisch ja wert. Der Besitzer der Bluebell Fisheries (/verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber ich habe keine Lust das jetzt noch wieder zu Googeln, ich meine aber Benson kam aus den Bluebell Lakes) hat verlauten lassen, dass in den Uferregionen des Swims wo Benson gefunden wurde, Nüsse gefunden worden sind, sowie eine Menge Tüten von Nüssen in den Mülleimern. Ein definitive Aussage hinsichtlich der "Zubereitung" der Nüsse oder aber eine klare Aussage ob es sich um Tigernüsse oder Erdnüsse gehandelt hat weiß ich so aus dem Kopf nicht mehr, meine aber, dass es eben keine gab. Bevor sich jetzt einer die Mühe macht und das googeln will: Bitte dann primär Quellen, ich weiß noch recht sicher, dass in den "großen" Medien in England sowohl von Tigernuts als auch von Peanuts geschrieben wurde...
	Ohne jetzt eine Diskussion um Rekordkarpfen, C+R und haste nicht gesehen wieder aufflammen zu lassen: Während der Besitzer der Blue Lakes das Alter von Benson immer als recht jung angegebenen hatte (die genauen Zahlen habe ich nicht im Kopf) sind doch nicht wenige Angler in England davon ausgegangen, dass Benson deutlich älter war und schlicht und ergreifend den Gang alles Irdischen gegangen ist. Ein andere Theorie war meine ich aus dem Kopf, dass der Fisch eine verhältnismäßig große Menge Laich in sich hatte und dies für Komplikationen gesorgt hatte... (Quellen gibt's keine, weil ich keine Zeit habe)

Ich denke es wird sicherlich eine Kombination aus mehreren unglücklichen oder eben natürlichen Ursachen gewesen sein und es haben wohl mehr als ein Faktor alleine eine Rolle gespielt. Eigentlich ja auch ein alter Hut und schließlich sterben Fische nun mal genau wie alle anderen Lebewesen, aber sicherlich kaum geeignet um in einer Diskussion um alte äh ungekochte Kartoffeln als Argument vorgebracht zu werden, oder als Beleg über Tödliche Nüsse...



So, weitermachen mit der Gretchen- äh Knollenfrage, aber bitte ohne angeblich Tödlich Nüsse egal ob Tiger oder Irdene...ach sicherlich ist der Ansatz von Paracelsus nicht der schlechteste, wie war das noch? Alles ist Gift? Mmh.....


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Ich habe 1kg Erdnüsse da, hab dass das die Karpfen bei falscher Zubereitung bzw an dem "Gift" was Erdnüsse in sich haben verrecken können erst mitbekommen als ich zum ersten mal welche quellen wollte....und habe bisher auch noch garkeine benutzt weil ich da trotz richtiger Zubereitung immer n schlechtes Gewissen hätte.......denk ich werd se selber essen und dann sowieso keine mehr kaufen !



müsste ich ja zu weihnachten jedes jahr nen qualvollen tot sterben was ich an nüsse roh futter |bigeyes


----------



## teilzeitgott (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

ich mache mal einen vorschlag weil ich keinen bock habe wieder von vorne anzufangen. geht mal in eine fischzucht oder ruft da mal an, fragt mal womit karpfen auf größe gebracht werden. mais, weizen , und auch kartoffeln werden dafür eingesetzt. und hört bitte auch mit karpfen können keine erdnüsse oder tigernüsse verdauen, da kann ich die wände hochgehen wenn ich so ein dummes zeug höre. ich arbeite schon ewig in der fischzucht, karpfen verdauen jede art von nahrung innerhalb von maximal 2-3 stunden. die fressen krebse und muscheln und haben auch keine probleme damit die zu verdauen. man sollte sich nicht auf das verlassen was mal jemand in einem forum gesagt oder geschrieben hat, sondern was wirklich fakt ist. darum sage ich ja, informiert euch mal in einer fischzucht dann werdet ihr sehen das es keinesfalls so ist das die karpfen mit den verdauen von kartoffeln oder anderen sachen probleme haben oder gar sterben. oder meint ihr ein fischwirt wird seinen betrieb aufs spiel setzen mit falschen futter ???? das sind immer nur leute die mit ihrem halbwissen andere überzeugen wollen. aber fakt ist auch, wenn einer nicht mit kartoffel oder was auch immer angeln möchte, dann soll er es eben lassen, ist doch auch ok.


----------



## Lenzibald (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Servus.
Ich hätte einen noch besseren Vorschlag. Wenn euch die Karpfen so am Herzen liegen hört einfach auf mit dem Karpfenangeln. Dann wird nicht mehr gefüttert und alles sind glücklich.
MfG
Lenzi
Das einige Carphunter einen an der Klatsche haben wusste ich nur das so arg ist war mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Zusser (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Mensch Leute,
da wird hier vor den harmlosen Kartoffeln gewarnt, ja denkt denn keiner an die Killer-Bucheckern??
Die enthalten ja nicht nur Alkaloid, sondern dazu auch noch FAGIN!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes

Also, Karphunter, PETA-Aktivisten und andere Karpfenliebhaber, fällt die Buchen an den Gewässerrändern!
Die perfiden Buchen vergiften mit ihren tödlichen Früchten eure FREUNDE!

Und denkt auch mal an die armen Kartoffelkäfer, die sind zu einem grausamen Tod verurteilt, weil sie schon als KINDER (aka Larven) ausschließlich rohe Kartoffelblätter essen dürfen.

Manchmal ist der Unterhaltungswert von Angelforen wirklich nicht zu überbieten...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



j4ni schrieb:


> Was den aktuelleren "Tod durch Nüsse"-Karpfen, also Benson angeht, so ist die Todesursache letztlich nicht abschließend geklärt worden. Zumindest ist mir dahin gehend keine abschließende Aussage bekannt, falls jemand da was weiß gerne her mit der Info. Ich weiß, klingt total überzogen für einen Fisch, aber den einen oder anderen Taler war der Fisch ja wert. Der Besitzer der Bluebell Fisheries (/verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber ich habe keine Lust das jetzt noch wieder zu Googeln, ich meine aber Benson kam aus den Bluebell Lakes) hat verlauten lassen, dass in den Uferregionen des Swims wo Benson gefunden wurde, Nüsse gefunden worden sind, sowie eine Menge Tüten von Nüssen in den Mülleimern. Ein definitive Aussage hinsichtlich der "Zubereitung" der Nüsse oder aber eine klare Aussage ob es sich um Tigernüsse oder Erdnüsse gehandelt hat weiß ich so aus dem Kopf nicht mehr, meine aber, dass es eben keine gab. Bevor sich jetzt einer die Mühe macht und das googeln will: Bitte dann primär Quellen, ich weiß noch recht sicher, dass in den "großen" Medien in England sowohl von Tigernuts als auch von Peanuts geschrieben wurde...
> Ohne jetzt eine Diskussion um Rekordkarpfen, C+R und haste nicht gesehen wieder aufflammen zu lassen: Während der Besitzer der Blue Lakes das Alter von Benson immer als recht jung angegebenen hatte (die genauen Zahlen habe ich nicht im Kopf) sind doch nicht wenige Angler in England davon ausgegangen, dass Benson deutlich älter war und schlicht und ergreifend den Gang alles Irdischen gegangen ist. Ein andere Theorie war meine ich aus dem Kopf, dass der Fisch eine verhältnismäßig große Menge Laich in sich hatte und dies für Komplikationen gesorgt hatte... (Quellen gibt's keine, weil ich keine Zeit habe)


 

Versteh ich das jetzt richtig, dass der dahingeschiedene Karpfen einen NAMEN hatte?
Bin ich jetzt der einzige, der diese Tatsache ein wenig "befremdlich" findet?
"Benson", meine Güte...#d


----------



## angler1996 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

warum sollte der keinen Namen haben?
Kanarich = Bubi
Hund = Rex
Katze = Mietzi 
Frau= Zimmerlinde
oder so

Gruß A.


----------



## teilzeitgott (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Versteh ich das jetzt richtig, dass der dahingeschiedene Karpfen einen NAMEN hatte?
> Bin ich jetzt der einzige, der diese Tatsache ein wenig "befremdlich" findet?
> "Benson", meine Güte...#d



ja, also ich muß dir da recht geben, ich finde es auch befremdlich einen fisch einen namen zu geben, bei aler liebe zu angeln und den fischen, aber namen bekommt bei mir kein fisch, egal on 30.40,50,60 oder 100 pfund.
bei mir würde ein fisch nur einen namen bekommen wenn ich ne neue fischart entdecken würde, den fisch würde ich dann einfach " lecker " nennen.
egal wie der schmecken würde, jeder der einen von der sorte fangen würde, kann behaupten, ich habe heute einen lecker-fisch gefangen, auch wenn der schmeckt wie oma untenherum


----------



## Boendall (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Versteh ich das jetzt richtig, dass der dahingeschiedene Karpfen einen NAMEN hatte?
> Bin ich jetzt der einzige, der diese Tatsache ein wenig "befremdlich" findet?
> "Benson", meine Güte...#d


 
Aber es gibt dort angeblich noch seinen Bruder "Hedges" #6#6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



angler1996 schrieb:


> warum sollte der keinen Namen haben?
> Kanarich = Bubi
> Hund = Rex
> Katze = Mietzi
> ...


 

Eben. Haustiere! (bis auf Frauchen vielleicht ).
Aber meinem Bobby (Hund) gebe ich auch kein Fleisch mit Haken drin. 

Haustier - Wildtier. Ein kleiner, aber vielleicht bedeutsamer (?) Unterschied?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Boendall schrieb:


> Aber es gibt dort angeblich noch seinen Bruder "Hedges" #6#6


 

Der war geil!
:vik:


----------



## colognecarp (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Bei uns heißt sie Miss Sovy aber man munkelt das sie ein er ist


----------



## teilzeitgott (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Boendall schrieb:


> Aber es gibt dort angeblich noch seinen Bruder "Hedges" #6#6




vielleicht war es ja auch ein brudermord, wäre ja auch nicht das erstemal....... :q:q:q:q


----------



## j4ni (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Moin,

macht doch bitte einen anderen Thread dafür auf, ich hatte kurz überlegt mein Posting wieder zu löschen, da ihr's eh schon zitiert hattet und es die Aufregung nicht wert ist, lass ich's eben stehen. Auch wenn ich die Diskussion über die Kartoffeln nicht die gescheiteste sein mag, so stört es mich doch, dass diese durch mein Posting nun (noch mehr) zerlabert wird.
Ausserdem wäre ein Diskussion in einem solchem Thread sicherlich besser aufgehoben als hier zwischen den Zeilen und ein Kampf mit offenem Visier wäre doch auch schöner. Da ich die kommenden Argumente aber schon kenne bzw erahnen kann werde ich mich da raus halten, beachtet aber bitte, dass es in diesem Falle - also Benson - um einen Fisch in England geht, der nach den dortigen Geflogenheiten benannt und zurück gesetzt wurde...und nicht um einen deutschen Fisch oder eine Handlung im deutschen Kulturraum und da die Tradition in England wie in vielen anderen Ländern Europas auch eine (wie ich finde zum Glück) völlig andere ist als in Deutschland sollte man bei der Betrachtung auch dies berücksichten. Auch wenn's schwerfällt, weil die Deutsche Sicht ja die bessere und richtigere ist...Es muss also nicht nur ein Schwarzangler über den theoretischen Zaun, sondern auch noch ein besonders deutscher über den Zaun klettern "um den Fisch zu erlösen"

Im übrigen ist der Fisch Hedges vor Jahren schon, bei Hochwasser aus dem Gewässer abhanden gekommen...(Kein Witz)...der Name der beiden kam tatsächlich von der Zigaretten Marke...aber lassen wir das.


----------



## Boendall (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



j4ni schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> macht doch bitte einen anderen Thread dafür auf, ich hatte kurz überlegt mein Posting wieder zu löschen, da ihr's eh schon zitiert hattet und es die Aufregung nicht wert ist, lass ich's eben stehen. Auch wenn ich die Diskussion über die Kartoffeln nicht die gescheiteste sein mag, so stört es mich doch, dass diese durch mein Posting nun (noch mehr) zerlabert wird.
> Ausserdem wäre ein Diskussion in einem solchem Thread sicherlich besser aufgehoben als hier zwischen den Zeilen und ein Kampf mit offenem Visier wäre doch auch schöner. Da ich die kommenden Argumente aber schon kenne bzw erahnen kann werde ich mich da raus halten, beachtet aber bitte, dass es in diesem Falle - also Benson - um einen Fisch in England geht, der nach den dortigen Geflogenheiten benannt und zurück gesetzt wurde...und nicht um einen deutschen Fisch oder eine Handlung im deutschen Kulturraum und da die Tradition in England wie in vielen anderen Ländern Europas auch eine (wie ich finde zum Glück) völlig andere ist als in Deutschland sollte man bei der Betrachtung auch dies berücksichten. Auch wenn's schwerfällt, weil die Deutsche Sicht ja die bessere und richtigere ist...Es muss also nicht nur ein Schwarzangler über den theoretischen Zaun, sondern auch noch ein besonders deutscher über den Zaun klettern "um den Fisch zu erlösen"
> ...


 
Was mich zu der Frage bringt, wie man Benson und Hedges :q:q:q (sofern sie im gleichen Gewässer waren) auseinandergehalten haben, die waren dann wohl markiert und wie ein paar Kollegen Fische markieren ist nicht gerade waidgerecht. (Flossen beschneiden u.ä.)


----------



## colognecarp (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

So ein Käse, man kann Karpfen doch unterscheiden, die sehen doch nicht alle gleich aus #d


----------



## Udo561 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> und hört bitte auch mit karpfen können keine erdnüsse oder tigernüsse verdauen, da kann ich die wände hochgehen wenn ich so ein dummes zeug höre. ich arbeite schon ewig in der fischzucht, karpfen verdauen jede art von nahrung innerhalb von maximal 2-3 stunden..



Hi,
kann man das auch irgendwo nachlesen , vor allen Dingen das Karpfen ohne Probleme Tigernüsse verdauen können.
Bei uns am Vereinsweiher sind sie verboten worden , eben weil einige tote Karpfen aufgefunden worden sind die laut Aussage vom Vorstand an den Tigernüssen verendet sind.
Ich möchte keinenfalls deine Kompetenz in Frage stellen , aber ich hätte da gerne Fakten die belegen das Tigernüsse den Karpfen nicht schaden.

Gruß Udo


----------



## teilzeitgott (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Boendall schrieb:


> Was mich zu der Frage bringt, wie man Benson und Hedges :q:q:q (sofern sie im gleichen Gewässer waren) auseinandergehalten haben, die waren dann wohl markiert und wie ein paar Kollegen Fische markieren ist nicht gerade waidgerecht. (Flossen beschneiden u.ä.)



ist doch klar, benson hat mit filter geraucht, hedges ohne


----------



## Boendall (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



colognecarp schrieb:


> So ein Käse, man kann Karpfen doch unterscheiden, die sehen doch nicht alle gleich aus #d


 
Warum werden trotzdem immer wieder Fische gefangen (nicht nur Karpfen) denen eben schön sauber irgendeine Flosse gekürzt wurde :v.

Sicher sehen nicht alle gleich aus, ABER um einen Fisch zu kennen muss man schon sehr oft an dem Gewässer sein und nachdem um Benson scheinbar ein riesen Tamtam gemacht wurde, werden sich sicher auch ein paar Anglertouristen auf den Weg gemacht haben um den Karpfen an den Haken zu bekommen.


----------



## Boendall (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ist doch klar, benson hat mit filter geraucht, hedges ohne


Kopfkino: Nach dem Hammerdrill zückt der Karpfen ne Packung Fluppen und fragt nach Feuer (die Zigarette danach eben:m:m)


----------



## colognecarp (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Mir reicht zur Erkennung eigentlich das Foto, ich brauch keine Fische Markieren aber leider habe ich auch schon von so was gehört. Das macht aber im normalfall niemand !


----------



## j4ni (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Ich doch noch ein letztes Mal:

Udo: In den von mir genannten Publikation steht auch einiges über Tigernüsse, sind aber wie gesagt von Anglern und nicht von Futter bzw Ernährungswissenschaftlern, ansonsten hier

Boendall: Schon richtig was du schreibst, allerdings sind wir nun schon bei der Aussage, dass Karpfenangler Flossen beschneiden. Und ja, auch ich weiß, dass solche Dinge in der Vergangenheit passiert sind - was allerdings nicht ansatzweise heißt, dass das alle Karpfenangler machen oder gemacht haben oder das es innnerhalb der "Szene" gut geheißen wird/wurde/würde...allerdings dauert es jetzt noch ungefähr vier Posts und dann geht es hier um "Szene" und um eben diese bösen flossenbeschneidenden Karpfenangler...daher wäre ein eigener Thread besser, da dann evtl auch wieder User rein schauen, die entweder Threads von bestimmten Usern meiden oder aber sich mit einen gewaltigen Lachen aus diesem Thread hier verabschiedet haben. Ich bezweifele allerdings, dass es in einem solchen Thread mehr Post von Karpfenanglern als von Raubfischanglern geben würde und zum Thema Benson: Ja, er war recht bekannt und Bensons und Hedges schwammen in ein und demselben Gewässer, ansonsten wäre der Name ja auch nicht ansatzweise witzig. Unterscheiden konnte man die beiden recht gut, denn Hedges war deutlich kleiner als Benson und ein anderes deutliches Unterscheidungsmerkmal gab es noch....Anyways zum Thema Benson hier lang, aber bitte bitte kein Thema dafür aufmachen, ist schon lange her und der Fisch ist tot...ausserdem mag Ralle keine Benson-Threads 

So long, viel Spass beim wettern....


----------



## teilzeitgott (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann man das auch irgendwo nachlesen , vor allen Dingen das Karpfen ohne Probleme Tigernüsse verdauen können.
> Bei uns am Vereinsweiher sind sie verboten worden , eben weil einige tote Karpfen aufgefunden worden sind die laut Aussage vom Vorstand an den Tigernüssen verendet sind.
> Ich möchte keinenfalls deine Kompetenz in Frage stellen , aber ich hätte da gerne Fakten die belegen das Tigernüsse den Karpfen nicht schaden.
> ...



klar kann man das sicherlich auch hier oder da nachlesen, ich kann dir nur sagen das tigernüsse nicht schlecht zu verdauen sind , sondern lediglich stark sättigen.
wie gesagt, frag in einer fischzucht deutschlandweit nach, egal wo, jeder wird dir sagen das die karpfen innerhalb von 2-3 stunden jede art von nahrung verdaut haben.
was soll daran so schlimm sein das die fische daran sterben ?????
und aussagen vom vorstand egal welchen vereines schenke ich eh keine bedeutung, ich war in meinem anglerleben schon in 5 vereinen, in zweien bin ich 25 jahre, und aus dem mund aller vorstände habe ich schon die dümmsten sachen gehört.
karpfen und jder andere fisch futtert doch nur soviel bis sie satt sind, eine wirklich verdauung findet in dem sinne gar nicht statt.
du wirst immer welche haben die sagen dieses oder das ist schlecht oder gut.
letztendlich wird es immer zwei meinungen geben, ich finde nur das man sagt kartoffeln roh oder tigernüsse sind schlecht für fische ist blödsinn wenn man das auch nur von anderen gehört hat.
es hält sich ja auch immer das gerücht das ungekochter mais die karpfenmägen zum platzen bring 
wir füttern zu 70% hartmais in der zucht und der einzige der bei uns hin und wieder mal platzt ist unser boss wenn er unseren überstundenzettel sieht


----------



## Boendall (21. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



j4ni schrieb:


> Ich doch noch ein letztes Mal:
> 
> Udo: In den von mir genannten Publikation steht auch einiges über Tigernüsse, sind aber wie gesagt von Anglern und nicht von Futter bzw Ernährungswissenschaftlern, ansonsten hier
> 
> ...


 
@J4ni
Ich habe keineswegs behauptet, dass ALLE Karpfenangler ihren Fang markieren, tut mir leid wenn mein Post so aufgefasst wurde.
Verallgemeinern lässt sich schnell was, es sind immer ein paar schwarze Schafe in den einzelnen Gruppierungen, die ein schiefes Licht auf den Rest der Gruppe werfen, egal ob es ums markieren von Fischen, liegenlassen von Müll am Gewässer oder ähnliches geht. Ein kleiner Prozentsatz der Gruppe verhält sich falsch und schon hat man die schönsten Vorurteile (der flossenabschneidende Karfpenangler, der umweltverschmutzende Petrijüngert etc. pp.)

@Topic
Ich weiß jetzt echt nicht mehr wer es gepostet hat und bin zu nfaul zum Suchen. Ich finde den Paracelsus Ansatz treffend: "Alles ist Gift in der richtigen Menge". So sehe ich es auch mit Kartoffeln Partikel usw. 

Im Endeffekt ist es doch so, dass auch gekochte Karrtoffeln in aussreichender Menge dem Gewässer und damit indirekt den Fischen darin schaden KÖNNEN. Die Frage ist eben wie groß diese Menge ist, aber diese Antwort werden wir nicht Herausfinden, da sich keiner finden lassen wird, der seinen Teich für einen Versuch zu Verfügung stellt.


----------



## j4ni (21. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Moin,

ne hatte ich absolut nicht so aufgefasst, oftmals wird aber genau dass dann aufgegriffen und so weitergeführt...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



j4ni schrieb:


> Es muss also nicht nur ein Schwarzangler über den theoretischen Zaun, sondern auch noch ein besonders deutscher über den Zaun klettern "um den Fisch zu erlösen"


 

Hab den kleinen Seitenhieb schon mitbekommen !
Aber mit einer besonders "deutschen" Sichtweise hat das recht wenig zu tun. 
Weißt du, ich fische seit ich krabbeln kann, und so ganz nebenbei auch auf Karpfen. Nur nicht als "Professioneller" und auch nur ganz selten mit Festbleimontage oder Haar. Dafür mit Kartoffel, Teig, Mais oder dem guten alten Wurm an der Posen- oder Grundangel. Und es ist mir piepsegal, ob ich irgendwas Seltsames in der Karpfen- oder Raubfischecke zu lesen bekomme. 

Und sorry, wenn ich hier so manches mal lese, wie einige (lange nicht alle!!!) von ihren Kuscheltierchen reden - dass man schauen müsse, dass es den Carps gut gehe usw. - oder die betreffenden Karpfen auf dem Foto völlig verklärt anblicken, dann kommt mir das ganz einfach befremdlich vor. Und dann schreibe ich halt mal was dazu. Wenn es sich bei "Benson" um "Benson, den Killerzander" handeln würde, wäre es nicht anders. 

Aber anders als im allgemeinen, Stipp- oder auch Raubfischbereich fühlt sich hier stets die ganze Mannschaft angepisst, auch wenn es sich nur um eine ganz konkrete Aussage zu einem ganz konkreten Sachverhalt handelt. 
Warum ist das so?


----------



## Hook23 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Zur Verdauung von Tigernüssen:
http://www.carp.de/berichte/2006/12/tigernuts/index.shtml
Würde die Bücher von Steffens empfehlen, vielleicht wird dann verstanden warum ungekochter Mais wertfrei ist.


----------



## Andal (22. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Aber anders als im allgemeinen, Stipp- oder auch Raubfischbereich fühlt sich hier stets die ganze Mannschaft angepisst, auch wenn es sich nur um eine ganz konkrete Aussage zu einem ganz konkreten Sachverhalt handelt.
> Warum ist das so?



Kartoffel am Haar... Fritten in den Ohren... und 'ne Zwiebel auf dem Kopf, denn Döner macht schöner. Eingie sind eben Mr. Gaga! |wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Andal schrieb:


> Kartoffel am Haar... Fritten in den Ohren... und 'ne Zwiebel auf dem Kopf, denn Döner macht schöner. Eingie sind eben Mr. Gaga! |wavey:


 

Tja, so isses halt.
Ärgern tuts mich dennoch. Was auch noch anders ist: Der Allgemeine- oder der Raubfischbereich sind einfach Sparten, in denen man Fragen oder Anregungen posten kann, Hauptsache es dreht sich in irgendeiner Form um den betreffenden Bereich. Niemals hat man das Gefühl, da irgendwo in eine Geheimrunde einzudringen und als Fremder angesehen zu werden. Wenn einem was nicht passt, bringt man es einigermaßen anständig zu Papier und gut ist. 

Hier hingegen geht man nur auf Zehenspitzen rein. Als ob´s ein anderer Planet wäre. Ich hab niemals etwas gegen "die" Karpfenangler geschrieben, außer einmal eine kleine lustige und pointierte Anekdote. Und obwohl es versöhnlich gemeint war, hat sich auch da noch einer angepinkelt gefühlt. 
Wenn ich was über Karpfen wissen will, poste ich das lieber im Friedfischforum. Auch da gehts ums Karpfenangeln. Nur nicht so verschroben und fanatisiert. 
Benson & Hedges....
Süß!!!

#h


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> T
> 
> Hier hingegen geht man nur auf Zehenspitzen rein. Als ob´s ein anderer Planet wäre. Ich hab niemals etwas gegen "die" Karpfenangler geschrieben, außer einmal eine kleine lustige und pointierte Anekdote. Und obwohl es versöhnlich gemeint war, hat sich auch da noch einer angepinkelt gefühlt.
> Wenn ich was über Karpfen wissen will, poste ich das lieber im Friedfischforum. Auch da gehts ums Karpfenangeln. Nur nicht so verschroben und fanatisiert.
> ...



ja, da kann ich dir leider nur recht geben.
ich würde mich auch als karpfenspezie bezeichnen weil ich zu 90% auf karpfen angel.
aber ich würde mich da nie für etwas besseres halten nur weil ich " karpfenangler" bin.
auch diese blöde aus allem ein geheimniss machen von manchen von uns kann ich nur den kopf schütteln.
also ich habe kein problem tipps und tricks zu verraten oder auch mal ein gutes boilie-rezept weiterzugeben.
wenn jemand eine frage zum thema karpfen hat, versuche ich soweit ich das kann sie ordentlich und freundlich zu beantworten, auch wenn das bei einigen fragen auch mal schwer fällt.
aber es ist noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen.
ich möchte mal sehen wenn einer der karpfenspezies mit einen raubfischspezie zum hecht/zander angeln geht, da würden einige von uns mal wieder zurück auf den boden kommen glaube ich.
leben und leben lassen sollte das motto sein....


----------



## j4ni (23. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Moin,

sorry wenn ich erst jetzt antworte, aber ich habe aktuell extrem wenig Zeit.

Vorneweg: Wie schon oben geschrieben, es wäre schöner, wenn dies hier in einem eigenen Thread stattfinden würde und nicht hinter den Kulissen. Also quasi hinter den Kulissen, denn die allermeisten User, die die anfängliche Kartoffelkrise gelesen haben - wenn sie denn überhaupt in so ein Thema reingeschaut haben - werden sich wohl nach ein paar Posts wieder kopfschüttelnd verabschiedet haben. Und das ist doch schade um die vielen guten Worte.


So, jetzt stecke ich mittendrin in der gefühlt schlimmsten Kartoffelkrise seit Irland 1848 und dabei geht es nun nicht mal mehr um die leckeren - wenn anscheinend auch toxischen - Knollen, sondern um...ja um was denn eigentlich? 

Eingemischt in die Grabenkämpfe hatte ich mich mit guter Absicht - aber wie so oft haben die besten Absichten die schlimmsten Folgen. Da quasi als Nebenklage zum Kartoffelmord auch eine andere vermeintlich tödliche Leckerei immer wieder in Frage gestellt wurde; und dies mit dem heran zitieren unserer lieben (?) Nachbarn von der seltsamen Insel. Daher dachte ich es wäre ob der Klärung des Kartoffelmysteriums willens, hilfreich anzumerken, dass die tödliche Wirkung der Erdnüsse auf der Grenze zwischen Folk Knowledge und rural myths* steht. Da ich gleich mehrere Koryphaen der Karpfenangelei als Belege gebracht hatte, dachte ich, ich wäre aus der Nummer raus und ja, ich muss zugeben, ich habe sogar in die Hände geklatscht und ein sehr selbstzufriedenes "So Freunde!" ausgestoßen. Und da der (un-?)rümliche Benson nicht selten als Argument auftauchte - auch wenn keiner das Kind beim Namen genannt hat, sondern man sich lieber in Andeutungen verlor - dachte ich, ich lasse da auch nochmal ein wenig die "kuckt alle her, wie unglaublich schlau ich bin"-Peitsche kreisen. Wobei der Tod Bensons ebenfalls in die ruralen Märchen einzuordnen seien KÖNNTE, also Tod ist das Viech* auf alle Fälle, die Frage nachdem "Wie?" führt allerdings zum klassischen Murder Mystery*...


Das obige alles ist nicht als Rechtfertigung sondern als Erklärung zu verstehen, oder wegen meiner auch als alles mögliche andere misszuverstehen wenn man sich denn dazu geneigt fühlt.

So, zur Sache Herr B. sie geneigen zu schwafeln!

Auch wenn 99,985% meiner Angelei sich in den erlauchten Kreisen des spezialisierten Karpfenangelns - im Idealfall sogar Karpfenfangens - abspielt, würde ich mich nicht als Karpfenangler bezeichnen. Warum auch? Ich bin Jan. Das reicht in den aller, aller, allermeisten Fällen, wenn es sich nicht vermeiden läßt schicke ich mit zusammengekniffenen Zähnen ein "...und ich bin Angler" hinter her. C'est ca! Und mal im Ernst und ganz unter uns, falls Thomas, Ralle und andere evtl vorbei schauende Mods oder sogar Admins eben weg lesen könnten: Hier in (auf?) diesem Board gibt es keine Karpfenangler die sich als elitär oder Geheimbund oder als was besseres verstehen, keinen einzigen. Warum ich das so sicher weiß? Ganz einfach, würden sie das nämlich tun, dann wären sie nicht hier sondern bei einem der unzähligen Messageboards die sich auf das spezialisierte Karpfenangeln (/mehr das angeln nicht so oft das fangen) äh spezialisiert haben. Oder in einem der mysteriösen, geheimen Boards nur für Autoren, Teamangler, Testangler sowie Köder- oder Tackleschmiedenbesitzer. Von Zeit zu Zeit lassen wir da ein paar nicht-ganz-sooo-coole Kids rein, die uns ein wenig anhimmeln können, aber die meiste Zeit lästern wir da über normale Angler - "Iiiieh das gemeine Volk..."

Hier hingegen, braucht niemand auf Zehenspitzen rein geschlichen kommen, zum einen weil es ein nicht-spezielisierter Bereich in einem allgemeinem Board ist. Und zum viel wichtigen anderen weil sich hier keiner in irgendeiner Art und Weise wichtig nimmt! Und hinter dem Berg halten tut hier auch keiner weder mit seiner Meinung, noch mit dem was er glaubt zu wissen. Das ist leider nicht immer positiv, denn so gelangen auch viele, nun ja, halbgare und nicht so ganz wahre Dinge ins Forum und nicht immer ist eine geäußerte Meinung fair oder gelungen ausgedrückt - geht mir ja auch nicht anders.

Wie gesagt reingeschlichen kommen muss hier niemand - wäre ja auch peinlich, aber in nicht wenigen Fällen kommen auch einige Elefanten in unseren geliebten Porzellanladen. Das ist dann schon unschöner, beliebter Klassiker ist sicherlich "Ist das spezialisierte Karpfenangeln überhaupt noch angeln? Ich finde ja, nein...." Wenn man sich dann die Mühe macht und darauf antwortet und zwar ganz sachlich und freundlich, dann gehen diesen Elefanten meistens still und heimlich wieder, aber es kommen gleich drei andere daher die schon immer loswerden wollten was sie von Karpfenanglern halten. Ist ja auch ihr gutes Recht, allerdings wenn ich auf eine Aussage wie "Kaprfenangler sind doof" eine ausführliche und detailierte - womöglich auch noch engagierte! Antwort gebe über eine halbe Seite und mehr, nur um dann festzustellen, dass Poster A nicht mehr schreibt, aber dafür C, H und O da sind und auch alle ähnlich geistreiche Posts von sich geben, dann verliere ich auch die Lust an der Sache.

Und wenn du lieber im Friedfischbereich fragst, dann ist auch das dein gutes Recht, aber zu behaupten oder anzudeuten, dass wir - die User hier im Bereich - nicht antworten würden oder nur herablassend oder so, dann ist dass allerdings eine bodenlose Frechheit und zeigt, dass du dich nicht oft hier aufhältst - mußt du ja auch nicht, aber dann behaupte nicht so einen Quatsch! Nicht selten kommen von den Usern hier ellenlange Antworten auf Anfängerfragen obwohl die alle schon tausend Mal durchgekaut worden sind, aber es geht hier ja eben um Antworten und letztlich ist alles schon einmal gesagt worden und jeder hat klein angefangen und ich für meinen Teil sehe mich auch immer noch als Klein an. Nicht selten geben User hier verdammt kompetente und hilfreiche Antworten und ich verwette meinen Arsch, dass eben diese verschrobenen und fanatischen User hier nicht wenigen anderen Usern einiges an Geld gespart und eine Menge an "mehr Fisch" gebracht haben, dadurch, dass Sie ihre Frei- und Angelzeit opfern hier zu Antworten und das auch auf vermeintlich "dumme" Fragen (/die es nicht gibt!) und auch wenn die von Anhängern anderer Angelarten gestellt werden.

Schau dich doch ein wenig um oder stelle eine Frage in einem eigenen Thread und schaue was passiert...

Im übrigen: Hier fühlen sich nicht gleich alle angepisst (aktuell nur ich), ganz im Gegenteil, der größte Teil an Karpfenanglern hier, dem ist es absolut gleichgültig, denn sie existieren irgendwo im Grenzbereich zwischen Karteileiche, Leser und sehr selten Poster. Wenn überhaupt äußern Sie sich nur zu ganz bestimmten Themen und dann auch nur sehr kurz. 
Und das finde ich schade, denn es gibt eine Menge Leute und User hier die ein deutlich größeres Potential haben, allerdings aufgrund einiger "Spezialisten" und der Tatsache, dass die oben beschriebenen Elefanten absolut Regelmäßig wieder kommen habe diese "guten" User absolut keine Lust mehr sich hier einzubringen oder zu äußern. Und ehrlich gesagt: Ich kann sie gut verstehen, allerdings ich für meinen Teil habe das "spezialisierte Karpfenangeln" im AB noch nicht aufgegeben, auch wenn ich oft genug das Gefühl habe gegen Windmühlen anzulaufen, weiß ich doch, dass um mich herum einige User sind denen es genauso geht und wir hoffen auf lange Sicht das AB für Allrounder wie auch Spezialisten in Sachen Karpfenangeln wieder attraktiv zu machen, in ersten Linie aber um das AB für UNS wieder attraktiv zu machen.

Ergänzend zum Thema keine Fragen oder Antworten bekommen, durch meine arg begrenzte bzw vielmehr ausgelastete Zeit bin ich aktuell ein wenig eingeschränkt was meine Antworten angeht und durch meine lange Antwort hier, fallen einige andere Weg, also nicht böse sein 



Ich empfinde oder empfand, die ganz konkrete Aussage zu einem ganz konkreten Sachverhalt eben als ganz konkrete Provokation in der Art und Weise wie sie getätigt wurde. Eine Frage oder Anregung sieht in meinen Augen anders aus - allerdings auch Ansichtssache, aber bei gebrannten Kindern (und damit meine ich das Thema und nicht dich oder mich oder sonst wen!)....

Was mich nach einem letzten Mal tief Luft holen zum letzten Punkt führt, den mache ich aber kurz, versprochen: Deutsch meinte in meiner Anspielung wie auch in meiner damaligen Antwort, nicht Deutsch im Sinne von Deutschtum o.Ä. sondern vielmehr im Sinne des Kulturhintergrund vor dem die Aussage getätigt wurde, also grob gesagt, deiner und meiner *. Und sowohl das Phänomen des zurückgesetzten Rekordkarpfen als auch die Taufe von Benson (und Hedges) fanden vor eben einem anderen Kulturhintergrund statt in dem oder vor dem das Angeln und seine Ausführungen anders als vor dem deutschen Kulturhintergrund ausgeführt und angesehen werden. Ich für meinen Teil, finde auch einiges befremdlich was in anderen Kulturräumen passiert, aber ich maße mir mit meinem Kulturhintergrund, nicht an darüber zu urteilen oder gar meine Wertmaßstäbe anzusetzen.

In diesem Sinne: Ich kann dir leider nicht wie der Teilzeitgott absolut Recht geben, im Gegenteil ich widerspreche dir quasi in allen Punkten wehement. Ich wünsche dir aber trotzdem ein schönes Wochenende und freue mich auch weiterhin (ehrlich) über deine ansonsten guten Beiträge in den anderen Forenbereichen.

#h Jan




* In etwa das gleiche wie urban myths nur oftmals mit mehr Kuhdung.
* Eigentlich wollte ich ja niedliches Knudeltierchen schreiben, allerdings hätte mir das wahrscheinlich Abzüge in B-Note und Glaubwürdigkeit eingetragen.
* Ist auch schön in der englischen Tageszeitungen geschrieben worden.
* Enthält Teilweise Mutmaßungen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Hallo Jan!

Danke für deine ausführliche und leidenschaftliche Antwort!
Mich hat das mit dem "deutschen Wesen" leicht irretiert und deshalb auch angefixt, weswegen meine 2 letzten Postings hier wohl auch ein wenig schärfer ausgefallen sind als (in der Rückschau) angebracht gewesen wäre.
Sorry dafür! #h




j4ni schrieb:


> Vorneweg: Wie schon oben geschrieben, es wäre schöner, wenn dies hier in einem eigenen Thread stattfinden würde und nicht hinter den Kulissen. Also quasi hinter den Kulissen, denn die allermeisten User, die die anfängliche Kartoffelkrise gelesen haben - wenn sie denn überhaupt in so ein Thema reingeschaut haben - werden sich wohl nach ein paar Posts wieder kopfschüttelnd verabschiedet haben. Und das ist doch schade um die vielen guten Worte.
> 
> Wäre doch schön, wenn mal wirklich gute Streitgespräche zum Thema "modernes Karpfenangeln", wenn nicht gar "modernes und selektives Großfischangeln" zustande kommen würden, jenseits von Albernheiten wie "Ist Karpfenangeln noch Angeln?"? Deswegen antworte ich hier noch einmal und mache den Vorschlag, mit eben diesem Posting einen solchen Trööt im Allgemeinen Bereich aufzumachen, im Wissen um die Sensibilität dieses Themas. Aber man kann schon gesittet diskutieren, wenn man dies nur will. Was meinst du?
> :m
> ...


 
So, ich hoffe dass damit die gröbsten Zwistigkeiten zwischen uns aus dem Weg geräumt sind. Ich finde, wir können das eigentlich beide ganz gut, das mit dem Diskutieren, meine ich.

So long, Steffen


----------



## j4ni (24. April 2010)

*AW: Kartoffel am Haar ( roh oder gekocht???)*

Moin Steffen,

danke auch für die lange Antwort - das wir so untereinander gut diskutieren können und es auch einigermassen gesittet abläuft war mir recht klar, ansonsten hätte ich mir meine Antwort einfach gesparrt  Und kleine Sticheleien gehören nunmal im Disput dazu, solange ich mein "Gegenüber" einschätzen kann, sei es weil er (oder sie) schon lange im AB ist oder weil er (jaja oder sie) relativ viel Postet und ich grob weiß was hinter den Zeilen steht... 
Problematisch wird es aber dann wenn noch mehrere Andere in den Ring steigen, eine Diskussion oder vielmehr ein Gespräch, denn ich finde das Thema keinesfall "diskussionwürdig", zum Theam "Großfisch-Jäger" oder so was, fände ich auch ansprechend, wird aber in der Art eines normalen Threads im AB -oder irgendeinem anderen Forum im Internet - nicht klappen. Einen wie von dir angesprochenen Thread hat es unter verschiedenen Deckmänteln meine ich schon mehrmals gegeben und ich finde die eigentlich immer recht unterhaltsam und habe mich auch mehrmals dran beteiligt (meine ich) und dann auch immer mit recht langen Beiträgen (/vorrausgesetzt natürlich meine Demenz läßt mich im Stich und ich habe tatsächlich mal was dazu geschrieben). Ich muss mich ein wenig kurz fassen, denn die Zeit drängt mal wieder...
Schlussendlich halte ich eine solche Diskussion durchaus für sinnvoll und auch angebracht*, erfahrungsgemäß denke ich aber, dass dies nur dann klappen kann, wenn sich alle an die Regeln halten, nett zueinander sind und auch alle diskutieren wollen - und weder nur polemisieren oder pöbeln oder nur "mal eben schnell die Meinung los werden". Das heißt, in meinen Augen könnte das nur in einem geschlossenen Rahmen und mit einem Moderator funktioniern. Und es müßten alle gleichviel Zeit haben. Ich denke das wäre nun wirklich einmal ein spannendes AB-Umfassendes Thema für den CarpTalk und ich würde mich auch gerne am schreiben und organisieren beteiligen, allerdings dann erst ab Ende Juli, da ich vorher realistisch einfach keine Zeit für ein solches Projekt habe.

Wie gesagt keine Zeit leider, ich würde gerne mehr schreiben, aber evtl schaffe ich es ja morgen oder in der Woche. 

Lustig - oder aber bedenkenswert ? - finde ich, dass ich wie im Falle von Benson auch recht bewandert in der Snooker Materie bin und auch wenn ich leider, das erste Mal seit Jahren nicht die Zeit habe die WM intensiv (/sprich KOMPLETT) zu verfolgen und daher gar nicht schaue, so ist die Sache mit den weißen Handschuhen der falsche Ansatz, die sind nämlich nicht zwingend vorgeschrieben und dienen nicht der Aufrechterhaltung des Images des Gentlemen-Sports, sondern sind einfach praktisch um die Kugeln schnell und effizient zu reiningen, der Westen- und Fliegenzwang hingegen...aber lassen wir das 

So, wenn ich's schaffe bis die Tage nochmal, ansonsten zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt und wer weiß vielleicht bis zum CarpTalk Juli und dem Thema "Modernes (?) und Spezialisiertes Großfischangeln - Der Versuch eines Dialoges"

Ach und keine Angst, ich fühle mich übrigens eigentlich eher selten wirklich angepisst und weiß eine gelungenes Argument oder eine gut Gemachte Stichelei oder Spitze durchaus zu würdigen und freue mich auch über so etwas - muss nur eben gut gemacht sein 

so long,

Jan

* Im Sinne von "drüber reden" nicht im Sinne von "in Frage stellen"...is doch klar...


----------

